# User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium [Diskusionsthread]



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

Hii @ all 

Da heute mein Xigmatek Elysium kommt auf das ich schon seit 2 Monaten lange warte, wollte ich mal fragen wer alles auch eines bestellt hat ?

Werde meine Erfahrung posten sobald ich alles untersucht habe und meine Hardware verbaut habe  Ich finde ja das Gehäuse ist echt super und für den Preis auch echt günstig für das was es bietet 
Platz genug hat es allemal und belüftet wird es auch mehr als genug  Ein Gehäuse das für Wakü-User sehr interessant sein wird die ihre Wakü intern verbauen möchten und dazu auch noch mehr als 1 Radiator verwenden möchten 


Werde dann am WE meinen Bericht schreiben und meine Erfahrungen!! Natürlich sind auch eure Erfahrungen erwünscht 



LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Ich hoffe, dass du ausführliche und detailreiche Fotos reinstellst.


----------



## oldmanDF (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Ein Test würde mich sehr interessieren. Ansonsten schließe ich mich meinem Vorredner an.

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Werde ich dann machen  

Ich hoffe nur das es auch wirklich heute noch geliefert wird!!


LG


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Also das Case gefällt mir echt gut! Bin mal gespannt...


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Ich werde es mir so oder so mit der WaKü kaufen!
In der Theorie ist das ein super Gehäuse zu einem super Preis.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Und in der Praxis?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Deswegen hocken wir ja hier im Thread und warten auf praxisnahe Berichte und Fotos.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Also leider bekomme ich es heute nicht mehr geliefert  

Hoffe dann mal das ich es Morgen bekomme und übers Wochenende dann Berichten kann! 

LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Das ist doch eigentlich das Perfekte Wakü Case oder?


----------



## fac3l3ss (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*



watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigentlich das Perfekte Wakü Case oder?


 Mountain Mods bauen die perfekten WaKü Gehäuse 
Die kosten aber mehr und sind unnatürlich groß!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*



watercooled schrieb:


> Das ist doch eigentlich das Perfekte Wakü Case oder?



Von der Größe und der Ausstatung her schon!! Ich kann aber nicht testen wo,wie und welche Radiatoren rein passen, den ich habe noch keine Wakü Komponenten da, da ich sie erst nächsten Monat bestellen kann!
Aber eines ist sicher! Es passen mehr wie 1 360er Radi rein  

LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Kannst du trotzdem
Bitte mal messen was alles reingeht?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*



watercooled schrieb:


> Kannst du trotzdem
> Bitte mal messen was alles reingeht?



Ja das werde ich sowiso  Leider bekomme ich meinen 360er Radi von Phobya erst Ende des Monats!! Werde aber trotzdem so viel nachmessen etc. wie es geht 
Das ein SR-2 rein passt brauche ich ja nicht nachzumessen


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Aber wer sich ein SR2 leisten kann, kauft sich wohl kein Xigmatek Case.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*



watercooled schrieb:


> Aber wer sich ein SR2 leisten kann, kauft sich wohl kein Xigmatek Case.



Wiso nicht ! Ich würde es auch machen da ich von Xigmatek keine Negativen Sachen kenne! Und es gibt nicht viele wo ein SR-2 rein passt und die sind dann doppelt so teuer wie das Elysium !!


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Hmm... Hust..*Obsidian*... Hust...

War ja nicht böse gemeint, ich meine nur das jemand der genug Geld dafür hat, sicher ein anderes, teureres Case nimmt


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*



watercooled schrieb:


> Hmm... Hust..*Obsidian*... Hust...
> 
> War ja nicht böse gemeint, ich meine nur das jemand der genug Geld dafür hat, sicher ein anderes, teureres Case nimmt


 
So gut finde ich das Corsair jetzt auch nicht.

Ich warte ja auf die neuen Gehäuse, die jetzt nach der Messe kommen.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Ich meinte damit das da auch ein SR2 reinpasst


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Ja, das weiß ich, aber ich finde es zu teuer.

Was ich beim Elysium schlecht finde, ist wenn man das SR2 eben nicht einbaut, sondern nur ein normales Brett, hat man ein Loch im Mainboard tray, dort wo der zweite Sockel des SR2 ist. Da hätte Xigmatek eine Kunststoffabdeckung einsetzen können, damit da kein Loch ist.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Hmm ja stimmt, hab ich noch gar nicht bedacht. Ist natürlich blöd...


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

KAnn man aber ganz leicht selber machen  Das werde ich nämlich auch machen


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Man könnte auch geschickt gesleevte Kabel drüberlegen


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Oder so aber ich denke ich werde mir ne Klappe bauen aus nem Stück schwarzem Plastik!

Zumal ich seit dem ersten Sample keine neuen Bilder mehr gesehen habe und Xigmatek vielleicht auch daran was verändert haben könnte  Denke ich jetzt zwar nicht aber wer weis ^^


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Schick doch ne Mail an den Support und frag nach!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> KAnn man aber ganz leicht selber machen  Das werde ich nämlich auch machen


 
Ja, ist aber blöd, ein 170€ Case und für einen 5 Cent Artikel haben sie kein Geld mehr, ist halt schwach und nicht durchdacht, wie ich finde.
Auch dass die Kabeldurchführungen bei einem normalen Mainboard recht weit weg sind (weils ja für das SR2 ausgelegt ist) hegt in mir den Verdacht, dass das Case alleine für das SR2 gebaut wurde und das ist mir dann zu wenig.
Aber, wie gesagt, ich hoffe du dokumentierst das gut und weißt auch auf diese Schwächen hin, denn nur so lernen Firmen wie Xigmatek daraus und machen das bei neuen Gehäusen besser.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Schick die Schwachpunkte auf jeden Fall an Xigmatek, das hilft denen sicher!


----------



## HAWX (10. Juni 2011)

Bin gespannt wie ein "Flitzebogen" auf den Test. Leider gefällt mir das Case optisch nicht. Größe und Preis sind ja top


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Das Case sieht doch Klasse aus! Fehlen nur noch überall weiße LEDs und eine kleine Nebelmaschiene


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Ich finde es schade, dass die Festplatten nicht um 90° gedreht sind, also quer eingebaut werden, wie beim Midgard. Das würde das Festplatten wechseln einfacher machen.
gut sind aber die Stromadapter am Case, wo man Lüfter anschließen kann.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Gut, aber wet wechselt schon ständig Festplatten... HotSwap wäre praktisch gewesen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

Ich wechsel meine Platten. 
Daher hab ich es dann auch wieder verstoßen und warte auf die neuen Cases, die jetzt nach der Messe kommen sollen, darunter auch welche von Xigmatek. Ich weiß aber noch nicht, welche genau (hab da keine Infos zu gefunden).
Trotzdem interessiert mich das Elysium natürlich.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

Habe mal den Threadnamen geändert !! Werde dann für mein Review einen neuen Thread eröffnen 

Achja nur zur Info! Das wird mein erstes Review, also nicht böse sein wenn ich jetzt nicht alles so aufliste wie die Profis! Werde aber mein bestes geben und Bilder etc. alles mit rein stellen!

LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

du kannst dir ja Gehäuse Reviews von andere Usern anschauen und dich daran orientieren und benutze das Vorbereitungsforum (ganz oben zu finden). Dort kannst du in Ruhe dein Review ausarbeiten und niemand nervt dich dabei.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> du kannst dir ja Gehäuse Reviews von andere Usern anschauen und dich daran orientieren und benutze das Vorbereitungsforum (ganz oben zu finden). Dort kannst du in Ruhe dein Review ausarbeiten und niemand nervt dich dabei.



Ahh vielen Dank 

Werde mich dann über das verlängerte Wochenende hinsetzen und alles so ausfürlich wie möglich schreiben! 

PS: E-Mail wurde an Xigmatek versendet, was aber eig nicht nötig war da ich morgen das Elysium zu 70% bekomme ^^

Edit: Habe mir mal das Review vom Xigmatek Midgard angesehen und ollala das wird hart ^^ Ich weis nicht wie lange es dauern wird aber ich schau das ich so schnell wie möglich fertig werde!
Ich hoffe natürlich das es nichts aus macht wenn man ein Review fast wie ein anderes aufbaut nur halt mit andren Daten, Bildern etc. !

LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## watercooled (10. Juni 2011)

Na dann. Ich freu mich!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Juni 2011)

So wie es aussieht muss ich bis Dienstag warten  

DHL war noch immer nicht hier und ich denke die werden heute auch nicht mehr kommen! Bei mir hat noch nie ein Packet so lange gebraucht 
Und am Montag ist auch noch ein Feiertag!

LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## cador (11. Juni 2011)

Warte auch vergebens  
  DHL ist schon durchgefahren


----------



## watercooled (11. Juni 2011)

Schade. Naja dann eben Dienstag


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Das ist ärgerlich, aber was soll man machen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Juni 2011)

Das Gehäuse wird als Speergut eingestuft weil es so groß ist 

Naja was soll man machen! Hatte mich schon darauf gefreut  
Jetzt wo mal wieder ein langes WE bevorsteht!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Ja, das ist echt blöd, da kann man nichts machen.
Wann soll es denn jetzt kommen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ja, das ist echt blöd, da kann man nichts machen.
> Wann soll es denn jetzt kommen?



Es wird ja erst wieder am Dienstag geliefert!! Also hoffe ich das es dann an dem Tag kommt!


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juni 2011)

Jop, dann mach mal ein Bild vom Karton, so in Relation, damit man sehen kann, wie riesig das Teil ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (11. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, dann mach mal ein Bild vom Karton, so in Relation, damit man sehen kann, wie riesig das Teil ist.



Werde ich dann machen 

In der Zwischenzeit kann ich mir mal nen Platz suchen wo ich das dann hinstellen werde


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Ja das Problem hatte ich auch mit meinem 800D


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juni 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ja das Problem hatte ich auch mit meinem 800D




Auf den Boden will ich es nicht stellen da ich es immer auf dem Schreibtisch hate und es mir auf dem Boden nicht gefällt!!

Mal schauen ob es vielleicht schräg auf mein kleines Tischchen passt wo mein Midgard drauf stand


----------



## Xiflite (13. Juni 2011)

Bin zufällig über Tante Goo auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Mein Xigmatek Elysium ist bereits seit Freitag bei mir.
Es ist ein wirklich Monster (das war auch der Kommentar des Paketboten). Leider sind meine Innereien noch nicht da.
Aber wenn ihr von irgendetwas Bilder oder Maße haben wollt, schreibt es hier rein. Werde das alles dann bis heute Abend 22h hier rein stellen.

Gruß
Xiflite


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juni 2011)

Xiflite schrieb:


> Bin zufällig über Tante Goo auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Mein Xigmatek Elysium ist bereits seit Freitag bei mir.
> Es ist ein wirklich Monster (das war auch der Kommentar des Paketboten). Leider sind meine Innereien noch nicht da.
> Aber wenn ihr von irgendetwas Bilder oder Maße haben wollt, schreibt es hier rein. Werde das alles dann bis heute Abend 22h hier rein stellen.
> 
> ...




Würde uns sehr interessieren !!! 

Kannst ja mal deine Erfahrungen teilen  Bis ich mit meinem Review anfangen kann, dauert es noch par Tage!!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Kauf dir einen neuen Tisch.


----------



## Xiflite (13. Juni 2011)

Wie bereits geschrieben, ist das Gehäuse geradezu riesig. Ein ATX Board sieht wirklich niedlich darin aus.
Da die bereits montierten Lüfter beleuchtet sind (ich hasse Beleuchtung, vor allem wenn der PC mal wieder die Nacht durchrendert), habe ich sie allesamt entfernt.

Oben, unten und an der Front sind jeweils Staubfilter angebracht (sollen wohl welche sein). Ich finde das Gitter etwas grobmaschig und werde da noch etwas mit Tesa Pollenfilter nachhelfen.
Das IO Panel ist gut bestückt. Leider sind die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse nur Verlängerungskabel, sodass man für den MB Anschluss noch einen Adapter braucht.
Alles andere ist direkt anschließbar.

Das Gehäuse ist wertig verarbeitet, hat keine spitzen Kanten und der Lack ist unempfindlich.
Es ist hingegen etwas merkwürdig, dass außer der montierten keine weiteren Lüfterschrauben mitgeliefert wurden.
Ich habe mir das Gehäuse aufgrund der guten Belüftung gekauft und werde es auch mit einer Luftkühlung betreiben.

Falls noch Fragen sind oder Fotos gewünscht werden, mache ich die gerne.

Gruß
Xiflite


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juni 2011)

Fotos kannst du gerne machen und auch, was du zum Loch im Tray sagst, wenn ein ATX Brett verbaut ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (13. Juni 2011)

Fotos sind immer erwünscht 

Edit: So Leute endlich ist es soweit 
Der Riese ist angekommen 

Hier schon mal ein par Bilder von der Verpackung  Bei einem zeigt sich wie groß die Verpackung im gegensatz von meinem Schreibtisch ist  Und bitte achtet nicht auf den Rest!! Ist ein bischen unordentlich bei mir 
Ich habe jetzt von allem Bilder gemacht! Werde den Rest heute Mittag hochladen den ich muss jetzt erst mal wieder weg! Wenn jemand noch was auffällt wo ich noch eins machen könnte dann kann er es bitte sagen  

Bilder mit Hardware werden noch folgen also keine Angst  




LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juni 2011)

Bilder die zweite


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juni 2011)

Und Bilder die dritte


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Wie sind die Abdeckungen oben auf dem Deckel?
Geht die HDD Docking Station einfach oder hast du den Eindruck dass das in 3 Monaten kaputt geht und die Feder abbricht?
Wie ist der Schiebemechanismus bei den USB Ports? Leichtgängig oder schwer? Wertig oder eher billig?


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sind die Abdeckungen oben auf dem Deckel?
> Geht die HDD Docking Station einfach oder hast du den Eindruck dass das in 3 Monaten kaputt geht und die Feder abbricht?
> Wie ist der Schiebemechanismus bei den USB Ports? Leichtgängig oder schwer? Wertig oder eher billig?



Die Abdeckung oben auf dem Deckel sind ganz O.k.! Per Hebel hinter der Dockingstaton lässt sich der Deckel oben abnehmen 
HDD Docking habe ich noch nicht getestet! Werde ich aber machen sobald ich meine 3. HDD bekommen habe! Scheint aber auf dem ersten Blick echt gut verarbeitet zu sein und das Gehäuse selbst ist echt toll verarbeitet 
Der Schiebemechanismus für das I/O Panel funktioniert sehr leicht und macht für mich einen sehr guten Eindruck!


Werde in den nächsten 2 Wochen mein Review schreiben !!


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Mach bitte mal ein Bild von den Anschlüssen der Kabel auf der Platine im Gehäuse. Mich würde interessieren wie gut die Platine verarbeitet ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach bitte mal ein Bild von den Anschlüssen der Kabel auf der Platine im Gehäuse. Mich würde interessieren wie gut die Platine verarbeitet ist.



Hab ich im 3. Bilderpost dazu gepostet!!! Das erste ist das I/O mit Sound, USB etc. und das zweite ist die HDD Dock!!

LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Threshold (14. Juni 2011)

Sieht schon gut aus ist aber nicht ganz das was ich meine.
Dazu musst du das I/O Panel abmontieren. Mich interessiert die Platine.
Wenn du nicht magst weil es neu ist kann ich das natürlich verstehen.

Gerade bei den Platinen wird teilweise echt mieses Zeugs verbaut oder anders gesagt die Qualität ist durch den Wind. Und bei Xigmatek hab ich das letzte mal geheult als ich die Platine vom Pantheon gesehen habe. Daher interessiert es mich ob die beim neuen Case besser ist.
Aber ich will dich nicht drängen wenn dir das zu kompliziert ist lass es lieber bevor noch was kaputt geht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sieht schon gut aus ist aber nicht ganz das was ich meine.
> Dazu musst du das I/O Panel abmontieren. Mich interessiert die Platine.
> Wenn du nicht magst weil es neu ist kann ich das natürlich verstehen.
> 
> ...




Das werde ich noch machen, aber erstmal bin ich jetzt froh das der Umbau mit einem Hib geklappt hat 

Das Teil ist einfach erstaunlich und der Seitenlüfter hängt fast am Mugen II !! Es sind ein par mm Platz wenn überhaupt 
Hier mal ein Bild vom fertigen Rechner  Sorry für die schlechte Qualli aber meine Mutter ihr Handy ist leer und meins hat leider nur 2MP


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Das Teil ist einfach erstaunlich und der Seitenlüfter hängt fast am Mugen II !! Es sind ein par mm Platz wenn überhaupt



Kannst du das mal genau vermessen?
Es gibt ja Kühler, die noch höher sind, es wäre ärgerlich, wenn die dann nicht passen.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild vom fertigen Rechner  Sorry für die schlechte Qualli aber meine Mutter ihr Handy ist leer und meins hat leider nur 2MP


 
Ist das Absicht, dass das Gehäuse so schräg steht? 
Aber der orange Lüfter vorne muss da noch raus, der sieht echt nicht aus.


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal genau vermessen?
> Es gibt ja Kühler, die noch höher sind, es wäre ärgerlich, wenn die dann nicht passen.
> 
> 
> ...




Ja werde ich noch messen!! Aber ich sehe es jetzt nur von oben wenn ich rein schaue!!

Ja sonst passt der Rechner nicht auf mein Schränckchen  Ja der kommt ja noch raus oder in die Mitte! Vielleicht sieht es ja dann besser aus  Aber er muss ja eh bald weichen wegen AGB und Lüftersteuerung  Den habe ich auch mit KAbelbinder fest gemacht da da keine Befestigungsmöglichkeiten sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

Dann nimm ihn lieber wieder aus, zwei reichen und sieht gut aus.
Welche Lüfter sind jetzt noch beleuchtet? Kannst du da mal genau hindeuten?


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann nimm ihn lieber wieder aus, zwei reichen und sieht gut aus.
> Welche Lüfter sind jetzt noch beleuchtet? Kannst du da mal genau hindeuten?




Also bei mir sind jetzt alle beleuchtet! Ale 9 Lüfter! 3 im Deckel, 3 in der Front, 1 am Boden, 1 im Heck und 1 an der Seite 
Also viel Platz is da leider nicht mehr zwischen Seitenlüfter und Kühler !!! 1-2mm aber nicht mehr!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Also bei mir sind jetzt alle beleuchtet! Ale 9 Lüfter! 3 im Deckel, 3 in der Front, 1 am Boden, 1 im Heck und 1 an der Seite



*Bilder sehen will*  



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Also viel Platz is da leider nicht mehr zwischen Seitenlüfter und Kühler !!! 1-2mm aber nicht mehr!!



Kannst du das mal mit einem Foto festhalten?

(hast du keine Digicam, oder wieso das Handy?)


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Bilder sehen will*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kann erst wieder Bilder machen wenn meine Mam wieder da ist!! Ja meine Cam ist kaputt deswegen mach ich die Bilder mit dem Handy meiner Mam da es gut genug dafür ist 

Das mit dem Kühler muss ich schauen wie ich das mache!! Aber mal schauen naher !!


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## watercooled (14. Juni 2011)

Also das Case sieht echt lecker aus.
Sehr cool!

Werd's mir nachher noch genauer anschauen.

Mfg


----------



## sfc (14. Juni 2011)

Freut mich Kurzer, dass dein Case endlich da ist. Habe schon seit 2 Monaten ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich dein altes Case habe und dein Rechner so lange nackig auf dem Tisch stand


----------



## streetjumper16 (14. Juni 2011)

sfc schrieb:


> Freut mich Kurzer, dass dein Case endlich da ist. Habe schon seit 2 Monaten ein schlechtes Gewissen, weil ich dein altes Case habe und dein Rechner so lange nackig auf dem Tisch stand




 Ja Danke 

Wurde aber echt Zeit  Jetzt noch 2 Monaten warten auf die Wakü und dann wird sich die größe vom Gehäuse auch reichlich lohnen


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Juni 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> *Bilder sehen will*




Hier hast du deine Bilder  Auch 2 davon wo man sieht das zwischen CPU-Kühler und Seitenlüfter kein Platz mehr ist !!!


----------



## Windows0.1 (15. Juni 2011)

uhh hübsch


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Juni 2011)

Windows0.1 schrieb:


> uhh hübsch




Ich weis   Solange die ganzen Lüfter runtergeregelt sind hört man auch nicht viel


----------



## cador (15. Juni 2011)

Meins ist heute erst angekommen  - einfach riesig der Kasten


----------



## streetjumper16 (15. Juni 2011)

cador schrieb:


> Meins ist heute erst angekommen  - einfach riesig der Kasten




Ja das dachte ich auch als ich nach der Schule in mein Zimmer kam und die Tür nicht ganz auf ging weil da ein rießiger Karton stand der so hoch ist wie mein Schreibtisch


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Stört der Seitenlüfter nicht die Arbeit des CPU Kühlers?


----------



## Uziflator (16. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stört der Seitenlüfter nicht die Arbeit des CPU Kühlers?


Einem Top-Down Kühler würde der Lüfter sogar noch unterstützen 

Kommt man in die Front vom Elysium einen 360 Radi rein?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Einem Top-Down Kühler würde der Lüfter sogar noch unterstützen


 
Seit wann ist der Mugen 2 ein Top-Down Kühler?


----------



## Uziflator (16. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann ist der Mugen 2 ein Top-Down Kühler?


 
Das würde überlesen?
Hab nicht behauptet dass einer drin ist


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stört der Seitenlüfter nicht die Arbeit des CPU Kühlers?




Also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Seitenlüfter!! Bzw. dreht er sich ja nicht schnell!


----------



## axxo (16. Juni 2011)

Mein Gehäuse wurde heute endlich geliefert, habe mir die Version mit den helleren Frontstreifen und ohne Window bestellt.
Das Gehäuse ist echt viel größer als ich mir das vorgestellt habe,passt wirklich unter keinen normalen Schreibtisch, zumindest nicht wenn man den HDD Slot im Deckel oben benutzen will.

Die Dämmatten sind so gut wie alle von Caseking nur eingeklemmt,damit kann man selbst auswählen was und wo man dämmen will/kann und wo nicht,das meiste lässt sich vorerst klemmen, super gelöst!!

Folgende Modifikationen sind geplant:


Die Version ohne vorgefertigtes Fenster habe ich mir bestellt, da ich kein SR2 verbauen werde, und die Fenster, so wie sie von Xigmatech ausgeschnitten sind, genau auf den Teil des Rechners zeigen würden, wo sich quasi nichts befindet, das würde dann doch ziemlich dämlich aussehen meiner Meinung nach. 
Stattdessen werde ich den 200mm Lüfter entfernen und an diese Stelle wohl leicht gräulich getöntes Plexiglas verbauen.

Den 200mm Lüfter samt Mesh werde ich dann genau gegenüberliegend auf der anderen Seite verbauen, der Ausschnitt unter dem Mainboard ist riesig gross also wird es wohl ein wenig was bringen wenn man von der Rückseite aktiv belüftet(Geregelt über Steuerung). 

Die Alu Leisten vorne und oben sowie den Bereich ums IO Panel werde ich mit Echtcarbon verzieren, wahrscheinlich fertige ich komplette Nachbauten der Leisten an.

Falls ich von Xigmatek die Leds in der Leiste oben rechts(für Power & HDD) nochmal einzeln bekomme, werde ich das 2.Paar an der gegenüberliegenden Seite anbringen und da LED für Netzwerktraffic schalten, für die kleine Led Leiste darunter muss ich mir noch was einfallen lassen.

Ansonsten könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, oben im Deckel etwas Plexiglas zu verbauen, je nach dem was man an Hardware im eingebauten Zustand von oben sehen kann.

Bleibt nur noch zu sagen das es mein erster Eigenbaurechner seit 1994 wird und vor allem mein erster Casemod, da ich aber schon seit über 15 Jahren an Autos recht erfolgreich modifiziere denke ich das ich da schon was schönes hinbekommen werde.

Mal noch ne Frage an alle anderen die das Gehäuse auch haben: ist bei euch der Deckel oben, den man abnehmen kann auch so verzogen wie bei mir ?


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Das würde überlesen?
> Hab nicht behauptet dass einer drin ist



An den Bildern kann man sehr gut sehen dass kein Top Down Kühler verbaut ist. einfach mal die Augen aufmachen. 
Und ich weiß nicht ob der nicht doch stört gerade wenn alle Lüfter in alle Richtungen blasen.
Außerdem stört der Lüfter sehr dem Blick ins Innere. Eine Seitenwand mit Fenster und ohne Lüfter wäre sicher das Beste.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Also ich sehe da keinen Unterschied ob mit oder ohne Seitenlüfter!! Bzw. dreht er sich ja nicht schnell!



Du magst das so sehen aber optimal ist das nicht.



axxo schrieb:


> Die Version ohne vorgefertigtes Fenster habe ich mir bestellt, da ich kein SR2 verbauen werde, und die Fenster, so wie sie von Xigmatech ausgeschnitten sind, genau auf den Teil des Rechners zeigen würden, wo sich quasi nichts befindet, das würde dann doch ziemlich dämlich aussehen meiner Meinung nach.



Da stimme ich dir zu.
Der Lüfter ist genau da wo man alles vom Computer sehen kann.
Ich muss das zweite Loch im Mainboard tray nicht sehen, wenn kein SR2 verbaut ist.

Keine Ahnung was sich Xigmatek da gedacht hat.


----------



## axxo (16. Juni 2011)

Dem muss ich noch mal zustimmen wie ja auch schon oben in meinem Post steht, die Fenster/Meshgitter/Lüfter Lösung ist nicht gut durchdacht, zumindest dann nicht, wenn man etwas kleineres als ein HPTX Board einbaut.
Den freien Blick auf die Kabel, wie sie in den Plastiktüllen verschwinden, braucht man doch nicht wirklich. In der unteren Gerade des "U"´s schaut man aufs Netzteil und wieder aufs blanke Blech.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Das Gehäuse ist alleine für das SR2 hergestellt worden oder eben dafür ausgerichtet. Alle anderen Mainboards sehen darin verloren aus und wie du schon sagst die Anordnung der Öffnungen für die Kabelführung am Tray ist auch für das SR2 ausgelegt.
Wenigstens eine Abdeckung für das zweite Loch hätte Xigmatek reinpacken sollen.


----------



## axxo (16. Juni 2011)

Ja die Abdeckung wurde schon in den Reviews bemängelt da hiess es ja das es sich um Vorproduktionsmuster handeln soll, leider wurde jedoch kaum ein Mangel aus den bisherigen Reviews seitens Xigmatech aufgegriffen. 
Eine Abdeckung für die zweite Öffnug ist aber schnell selbst gemacht, ich könnte mir da an der Stelle auch gut ein kleines LCD vorstellen das Temperaturen und Taktfrequenz anzeigt oder sowas, macht natürlich nur Sinn wenn man an der Stelle auch ein Window drüber hat.

Auch ein Adapter um die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse intern anzuschliessen hätte noch beiligen können, genauso wie ein paar gute Klett Kabelbinder.

Ich denke das bei meiner Lösung(Plexi an der Stelle des Meshs im Seitenteil) nicht sofort ersichtlich ist wieviel freier Raum im Gehäuse tatsächlich noch vorhanden ist, bei der Kühllösung die ich vorhabe denke ich das man gut auf den Lüfter dort an dieser Stelle verzichten kann.


----------



## fac3l3ss (16. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse ist alleine für das SR2 hergestellt worden oder eben dafür ausgerichtet. Alle anderen Mainboards sehen darin verloren aus und wie du schon sagst die Anordnung der Öffnungen für die Kabelführung am Tray ist auch für das SR2 ausgelegt.
> Wenigstens eine Abdeckung für das zweite Loch hätte Xigmatek reinpacken sollen.


 Das schreckt mich ab - ich würde mir gerne für eine WaKü das Xigmatek Elysium kaufen und ein ATX oder ein EATX Board einbauen.
Natürlich die Fenster-Version, was sehe ich bei einem ATX Board und was nicht?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## axxo (16. Juni 2011)

Wie du auf den Bildern auf den Seiten vorher siehst, siehst du (von einem ATX-Board) nichts . Nee mal im Ernst, ausser das obere Viertel des Boards  auf der oberen Gerade des U´s sieht man vom Mainboard selbst leider nicht mehr. In der rechten Gerade des U´s sieht man das blanke Metall und Gummi-Tüllen, in denen die Anschlusskabel verschwinden. In der unteren Gerade des U´s sieht man das Netzteil (wenn im unteren Teil des Gehäuses verbaut).

Ich habe mir das Gehäuse gekauft weil ich viele Laufwerke verbauen möchte und ein wenig mit Wasserkühlungen / getrennten Kühlkreisläufen experimentieren möchte, der optische / ästhetische Teil steht da eher an hinterer Stelle auch wenn ich da versuchen werde, ein wenig was zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Als ich mir ein neues Gehäuse gekauft hab war das Elysium auch in der Auswahl. Ich hab mir bei YouTube Reviews angeguckt und da kam eben das bei raus. Es hat Vorteile wie die Lüfteranschlüsse oben und unten, das ist durchdacht. Aber das zweite Loch im Tray für den zweiten SR2 Sockel sieht total bescheuert aus wenn ein ATX Mainboard eingebaut ist. Die Kabelführung ist ja noch hinter dem zweiten Loch. Man kann die Kabel gleich durch das Loch legen anstatt die gummierte Führung zu nutzen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICPvEjUDgz0

Das Video hat mich abgeschreckt und deswegen habe ich es nicht gekauft.


----------



## axxo (16. Juni 2011)

Ja ich muss auch sagen dafür das es so ein durchdachtes Case sein soll hätte man in Richtung ATX noch ein wenig weiterdenken sollen, da wären bestimmt bessere Lösungen drin gewesen. Schliesslich kann man davon ausgehen das die Mehrheit der Leute, die sich dieses Gehäuse kaufen werden kein SR2 verbauen werden. Was vielleicht noch Sinn machen würde wäre so ein Zylindrischer Ausgleichsbehälter direkt neben dem Mainboard, das würde dieses Manko verdecken. Ich hab das Gehäuse jetzt erstmal einige Wochen ständig vor mir stehen, denke mir wird da so das ein oder andere einfallen um das Gehäuse "ATX-freundlicher" zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Ich hoffe dass Xigmatek die Kritik annimmt und neuere Gehäuse oder eine Revision verbessern werden.

Sollten nicht nach der Computex neue Gehäuse von denen kommen?


----------



## axxo (16. Juni 2011)

Es sollten laut dem Interview auf Caseking noch 2 Big Tower kommen, bisher war davon aber noch nichts zu hören, ausserdem soll ja noch ne Lüftersteuerung fürs Elysium usw kommen. Ich werde die morgen eh mal kontaktieren zwecks Ersatzteilen fürs Elysium, da werde ich mal nachhaken.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Ja das ist eine gute Idee.
Frag auch mal nach ob es bald eine neue Version gibt mit geändertem Tray damit ein ATX Mainboard nicht so bekloppt darin aussieht.
Und Die Festplatten sollten quer eingebaut werden anstatt längs. Finde ich einfach besser.


----------



## axxo (16. Juni 2011)

Ja das die Festplatten nicht zur Seite montierbar sind ist zwar ärgerlich,schliesslich geht das bei allen gut durchdachten Gehäusen heutzutage, aber aufgrund der immensen Größe des Gehäuses nicht wirklich viel umständlicher von der Handhabe her. Was viel ärgerlicher ist das die Querstreben zur Stabilisation nicht noch versetzt wurden (bündig mit den Schächten), das wurde im (P)review schon bemängelt und liegt eigentlich auch auf der Hand, das man das ändern sollte.

Was auch stört: die Alu-Leiste ist oben auf dem Gehäuse geklebt und nicht geschraubt wie an der Front,hoffe die lässt sich mit einem Fön demontieren.

Trotz aller Kritik gefällt mir das Gehäuse dennoch (für meine Zwecke) sehr gut, ansonsten hätte es nur ein wesentlich teureres Lian-Li getan.

Hab gerade mal gemessen zum Glück gibts jeweils oben und unten einen Gummi-Grommit direkt an den Rändern vom ATX Board, das ist schonmal sehr Hilfreich.
Der Ausschnitt für den zweiten Prozessor Backplate hat 9,5x9,5cm , dachte von den Bildern her erst das da noch ein Absatz im Tray ist, aber ist ja alles gerade, den Verschluss fertige ich mir morgen an und mache noch ne ovale Aussparung rein um noch ein Gummi-Grommit an den Rand des Mainboard zu setzen. 

Was sehr cool ist, an das Seitenteil, das hinter dem Mainboard sitzt kann man sogar einen Lüfter mit Standart-Dicke verbauen, also 25mm, das passt ohne Probleme mit genügend Abstand zum Mainboard, sogar wenn noch eine Backplate daran montiert ist, man muss also nicht extra einen flachen Lüfter kaufen.

Leider kommen die ersten Hardware Teile erst zum Ende des Monats, aber da kann ich mir wenigstens genug Zeit nehmen für die Modifikationen direkt am Gehäuse.


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Wäre cool wenn du davon mal ein paar Bilder posten könntest wenn du das mit der zweiten Prozessor Öffnung gelöst hast.
Das Gehäuse hat doch Räder oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Juni 2011)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen das man zwar von vornen nicht viel sieht von das Hardware, aber wenn man von vornen schräg rein schaut sieht man alles 

Den Ausschnitt sieht man eigentlich fast nicht da das rechte Seitenteil ja auch schwarz ist   Werde mir aber wenn es ein Seitenteil ohne Lüfter geben wird dieses auch bestellen! Das mit den USB 3.0 Verlängerungen ist ja eigentlich nicht schlimm da man diese ja ganz einfach so verlegen kann, das man sie im Gehäuse nicht mehr sieht! Und zwar oben in der Lücke entlang legen dann sieht das auch wieder pefekt aus 

Also ich muss sagen ich bin zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse und kann es weiter empfehlen! Für die die viel Platz brauchen und auch mehr wie 1 360er Radiator verbauen möchten! 

Wer noch Fragen hat kann sie gerne stellen  Das Review muss leider noch warten da ich im Moment viel zu tun habe!! 

@ Threshold

Ja es werden 4 Rollen mitgeliefert die du hinter die vorderen bzw. vor die hinteren Standfüße befestigen kannst!



LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Hast du alles schon verbaut?
Kannst du denn mal ein Foto genau von der Seite machen? Direkt auf den Seitenlüfter gerichtet? Mal sehen was man von der verbauten Hardware sehen kann.
Dass man gut sehen kann wenn von vorne schräg ins Seitenteil geguckt wird kann ich mir vorstellen aber das ist ja nicht Sinn der Sache.

Du kannst auch noch mal was abmessen.
Der Mugen ist verbaut. Messe mal den Abstand vom Mainboard bis zum Ende des Mugen. also exakt wenn es geht. Auch die Heatpipes des Mugen nicht vergessen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (16. Juni 2011)

Ja ich habe schon alles verbaut!!

Foto kann ich machen aber erst die nächsten Tage! Aber für die die mal mehr sehen wollen hier ein Video 

YouTube - ‪My Gaming Rig Update #3‬‏

Wie man sehen kann sieht man auch keine blauen USB 3.0 Kabel im Gehäuse  Da ich sie oben hinter den oberen Lüftern im Eck entlang verlegt habe und das passt wunderbar 

LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Threshold (16. Juni 2011)

Was ist das denn für ein Song?

Edit:
Sieht trotzdem blöd aus mit den Kabel hinten raus. Per Adapter auf das Mainboard stecken ist einfach schöner.


----------



## axxo (17. Juni 2011)

Eben schräg reinschauen ist ja nicht wie es gedacht ist, da kann man ja genauso gut sagen "wenn man das Seitenteil abnimmt kann man aber dann alles sehen". Damals Window so wie es geliefert wird ist nunmal wirklich nur SR2 Usern zu empfehlen, alles andere ist Kompromiss.

USB 3.0 muss auf jeden Fall mit einem internen Adapter gelöst werden, alles andere schaut doch total Panne aus.

Wegen der zweiten Öffnung werde ich Xigmatech vorschlagen das Blech einfach perforiert vorgestanzt im Gehäuse zu lassen, das war früher in Gehäusen so üblich das man sich Öffnungen die nur optionalen Nutzen haben dann einfach selbst rauspressen konnte, ist ja weder produktionstechnisch noch für den Anwender ein Aufwand.

Oder das sie wie oben wo man das zweite Netzteil verbauen kann so ne schraubbare Verblendung mitliefern, ging ja in dem Falle auch.

Was ich gerade auch noch bemerkt habe ist das alle Kabel für Reset, Power & HDD Licht die gleiche (ausreichende) Länge haben, nur das Kabel für Power On ist ein wenig kürzer, wundert mich sehr.

Sobald ich bissle was fertig habe mache ich natürlich Bilder. Hoffentlich verkaufen die mir die notwendigen Einzelteile, sonst muss ich mir da was einfallen lassen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Song?
> 
> Edit:
> Sieht trotzdem blöd aus mit den Kabel hinten raus. Per Adapter auf das Mainboard stecken ist einfach schöner.




I-ein Lied was ich noch auf´m PC hatte 

Ja aber das bringt auch nichts wenn das Mainboard kein internen USB 3.0 Anschluss anbietet  So ist´s auch ganz in Ordnung wie ich finde! Solange man die Kabel eben im Gehäuse icht sieht!


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2011)

Kannst du denn die Kabel vernünftig legen?
Welche Ersatzteile meinst du eigentlich?



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> I-ein Lied was ich noch auf´m PC hatte



Aha, bestimmt irgendwo runtergeladen. 

Trotzdem würde mich die Geräuschkulisse noch mal interessieren. Also bitte das Video noch mal, aber ohne Musik, der nackte, blanke Ton des Case.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja aber das bringt auch nichts wenn das Mainboard kein internen USB 3.0 Anschluss anbietet  So ist´s auch ganz in Ordnung wie ich finde! Solange man die Kabel eben im Gehäuse icht sieht!



Das ist richtig aber die Adapter für die USB A Stecker liefert Xigmatek nicht mit. Die muss man sich extra kaufen.


----------



## axxo (17. Juni 2011)

@Streetjumper:
Wie sehr hört man denn deine Grafikkarten wenn das Gehäuse komplett geschlossen ist? Das Mainboard schaut echt ganz schön verloren da drin aus, wird bei mir aber nicht anders ausschauen (im offenen Zustand).
Planst du da denn noch weitere Hardware einzubauen oder bleibt das so leer(weil dann verstehe ich den Sinn von dem Gehäuse nicht so) ?

Die Rollen kann ich nur jedem empfehlen zu montieren, macht das Gehäuse gleich ne ganze Ecke handlicher !!


----------



## streetjumper16 (17. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du denn die Kabel vernünftig legen?
> Welche Ersatzteile meinst du eigentlich?



Ja man kann die Kabel vernünftig verlegen!! ( War die Frage jetzt eigentlich an mich?)





Threshold schrieb:


> Aha, bestimmt irgendwo runtergeladen.



Nee hat mir mal ein Kolege geschickt! Ist aber schon ewig her 



Threshold schrieb:


> Trotzdem würde mich die Geräuschkulisse noch mal interessieren. Also bitte das Video noch mal, aber ohne Musik, der nackte, blanke Ton des Case.



Ja werde ich noch machen! Aber morgen geht es nicht!





Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist richtig aber die Adapter für die USB A Stecker liefert Xigmatek nicht mit. Die muss man sich extra kaufen.



Ja da hätte Xigmatek welche beilegen können! Da hast du recht!


@ axxo

Ja ich habe mir dieses Gehäuse bestellt da ich vor habe mir eine Wasserkühlung zusammen zu basteln  Sonst hätte ichs auch nicht bstellt 

Zum erstaunen hört man die Grafikkarten trotz Last im Gehäuse nicht so stark wie wenn sie frei sind! Also sie bleiben bei geschlossenem Gehäuse eigentlich ganz ruhig!


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2011)

Meine Tochter ist zierlich. Die müsste da reinpassen und kann die Tür noch zuziehen. 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja man kann die Kabel vernünftig verlegen!! ( War die Frage jetzt eigentlich an mich?)



eigentlich nicht aber wenn ich lese dass das Power On Kabel kürzer ist als die anderen macht man sich Sorgen.


----------



## axxo (17. Juni 2011)

So habe weiteres zu berichten:

DVD-Laufwerk im obersten 5,25" Slot ist fast nicht möglich, man kommt leider viel zu nah ans I/O Panel und an die Kabel, auch im Slot darunter wirds eng, da sollte man auf jeden Fall die Kabel anders legen, vor allem wenn man das Laufwerk etwas nach hinten versetzen möchte um einen Stealth-Einbau zu machen bzw. es so weit hinten zu montieren das man trotzdem noch die Mesh-Blende davor haben möchte.

Für den zweiten Ausschnitt im Tray werde ich mir mal Mesh holen und zurechtschneiden, mal sehen wie das aussieht.

Hab heute mal ein Board reingelegt und gemerkt das der eine Grommit den ich hätte verwenden wollen leider komplett vom Mainboard verdeckt wird .

Desweiteren frage ich mich warum nur im Unterboden ein Dustfilter eingelegt wurde und nicht auch oben, so teuer kann das doch wirklich nicht sein.

Nächster Minuspunkt: bei dem Lüfter der an der Rückseite des Gehäuses montiert ist wurde nichts getan, um zu vermeiden das der Lüfter Vibrationen aufs Gehäuse übertragen kann.


----------



## Threshold (17. Juni 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> DVD-Laufwerk im obersten 5,25" Slot ist fast nicht möglich, man kommt leider viel zu nah ans I/O Panel und an die Kabel, auch im Slot darunter wirds eng, da sollte man auf jeden Fall die Kabel anders legen, vor allem wenn man das Laufwerk etwas nach hinten versetzen möchte um einen Stealth-Einbau zu machen bzw. es so weit hinten zu montieren das man trotzdem noch die Mesh-Blende davor haben möchte.



Liegt das daran dass das Laufwerk zu lang ist?
Kannst du das bitte mal mit Fotos audzeigen?


----------



## axxo (17. Juni 2011)

Ist ein normales DVD-Rom Laufwerk. Bilder kann ich später dann heut Abend mal machen, da muss ich erst mein altes Kamerahandy aufladen. In den oberen beiden Slots sollte man aber auf jeden Fall irgendwas kurzes montieren ( Display, Lüftersteuerung, 2,5" oder 3"5 irgendwas), ein grosses 5,25" passt ganz oben auf keinen Fall so richtig gut. Im Slot darunter dann schon,bei normalem Einbau
(Mir gings ja auch darum das DVD Laufwerk etwas versetzt nach hinten zu verbauen, normal dürfte das schon reinpassen wenn man die Kabel etwas grosszügiger legt)


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Juni 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Ist ein normales DVD-Rom Laufwerk. Bilder kann ich später dann heut Abend mal machen, da muss ich erst mein altes Kamerahandy aufladen. In den oberen beiden Slots sollte man aber auf jeden Fall irgendwas kurzes montieren ( Display, Lüftersteuerung, 2,5" oder 3"5 irgendwas), ein grosses 5,25" passt ganz oben auf keinen Fall so richtig gut. Im Slot darunter dann schon,bei normalem Einbau
> (Mir gings ja auch darum das DVD Laufwerk etwas versetzt nach hinten zu verbauen, normal dürfte das schon reinpassen wenn man die Kabel etwas grosszügiger legt)




Aber man hat ja sowiso genug Slots zu Verfügung!!


----------



## axxo (18. Juni 2011)

Ja aber die DVD möchte man ja möglichst weit oben einlegen, desto weiter unten man das Laufwerk verbaut desto weiter nach unten muss man greifen. DVD-Laufwerke gehören nunmal ganz nach oben im Gehäuse, ich kenn das anders gar nicht.


----------



## Uziflator (18. Juni 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Ja aber die DVD möchte man ja möglichst weit oben einlegen, desto weiter unten man das Laufwerk verbaut desto weiter nach unten muss man greifen. DVD-Laufwerke gehören nunmal ganz nach oben im Gehäuse, ich kenn das anders gar nicht.


 
Wenn man den PC auf dem Tisch stehen hat und das Laufwerk im obersten Schacht ist muss man weit nach oben greifen


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2011)

Wer sich so ein Gehäuse neben sich auf den Tisch stellt hat sowieso andere Sorgen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer sich so ein Gehäuse neben sich auf den Tisch stellt hat sowieso andere Sorgen.



Wiso andre sorgen ? 

Passt doch alles   Hab mein DVD-Laufwerk auch im untersten Slot! Also genau in der Mitte vom Case!


----------



## Threshold (18. Juni 2011)

Deins steht aber nicht genau auf den Tisch sondern etwas weiter unter auf einen Schrank. Du kommst sehr gut an das Laufwerk ran. 
Ich verbaue meine Laufwerke auch oben damit ich mich nicht zu weit nach unten bücken muss wenn ich was einlegen will.
Das Elysium ist aber sowieso höher als andere Gehäuse daher ist es nicht schlimm wenn man den oberen Schacht nicht nutzen kann. Aber auch hier könnte Xigmatek nachbessern und ein 3,5 Zoll Schacht anbieten für weitere Panels oder sowas.


----------



## streetjumper16 (18. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deins steht aber nicht genau auf den Tisch sondern etwas weiter unter auf einen Schrank. Du kommst sehr gut an das Laufwerk ran.
> Ich verbaue meine Laufwerke auch oben damit ich mich nicht zu weit nach unten bücken muss wenn ich was einlegen will.
> Das Elysium ist aber sowieso höher als andere Gehäuse daher ist es nicht schlimm wenn man den oberen Schacht nicht nutzen kann. Aber auch hier könnte Xigmatek nachbessern und ein 3,5 Zoll Schacht anbieten für weitere Panels oder sowas.




Kann man ja ne Lüftersteueung einbauen oder so


----------



## axxo (19. Juni 2011)

Ja warum man so ein Rechner noch auf einen Tisch stellen muss(und die genialen Rollen nicht dran montiert) ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel. Am Montag werde ich schonmal Board und CPU bestellen, mal schauen was dann alles an Löchern noch abgedeckt werden muss damits halbwegs vernünftig ausschaut.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Ja warum man so ein Rechner noch auf einen Tisch stellen muss(und die genialen Rollen nicht dran montiert) ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel. Am Montag werde ich schonmal Board und CPU bestellen, mal schauen was dann alles an Löchern noch abgedeckt werden muss damits halbwegs vernünftig ausschaut.




Ich finde es sieht schon so echt genial aus und bin richtig zufrieden damit 
Ich hatte noch NIE ein Case auf dem Boden stehen da ich meine Hardware so wie meine Wakü präsentieren möchte


----------



## axxo (19. Juni 2011)

Ok, du bist bestimmt auch minimum 15 Jahre jünger als ich da sei dir das mal genehmigt


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

Hey Streetjumper!
Könntest du mal ein Bild machen auf dem man die Größe gut abschätzen kann? Meinetwegen ein 1L Milch in Verpackung oder etwas dergleichen? Es schreiben ja viele das es größer ist als man denkt.
Das wäre sehr nett


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Hey Streetjumper!
> Könntest du mal ein Bild machen auf dem man die Größe gut abschätzen kann? Meinetwegen ein 1L Milch in Verpackung oder etwas dergleichen? Es schreiben ja viele das es größer ist als man denkt.
> Das wäre sehr nett




Hier hast du dein Bild mit der Milch  Sorry für die Qualli aber hab ein anderes Handy benutzt


----------



## HAWX (19. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier hast du dein Bild mit der Milch  Sorry für die Qualli aber hab ein anderes Handy benutzt



Holyshit! Das sieht daneben ja aus wie so eine kleine 0,2l Packung mit Strohhalm!
So groß hab ich mir das wirklich nicht vorgestellt. *haben will*

Danke für das Foto


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Holyshit! Das sieht daneben ja aus wie so eine kleine 0,2l Packung mit Strohhalm!
> So groß hab ich mir das wirklich nicht vorgestellt. *haben will*
> 
> Danke für das Foto




Kein Ding


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

Kannst du noch mal schauen wie das mit dem Netzteil ist?
Wie ist da so der Abstand unten?
Du hast ja ein Corsair also das gleiche wie ich auch. Wie sieht es aber mit zwei Netzteilen aus? Passt das da unter auch noch?


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du noch mal schauen wie das mit dem Netzteil ist?
> Wie ist da so der Abstand unten?
> Du hast ja ein Corsair also das gleiche wie ich auch. Wie sieht es aber mit zwei Netzteilen aus? Passt das da unter auch noch?




Zweit Netzteile kannst du einbauen!! Dafür musst du oben aber auf einen Gehäuselüfter oben verzichten!!



LG


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

Wieso oben?


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso oben?




Wenn du oben ein zweites Netzteil einbauen möchtest, dann muss ein Lüfter weg da er da sitzt wo das Netzteil hin kommt!!


LG


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

Es geht darum unten zwei Netzteile einzubauen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht darum unten zwei Netzteile einzubauen.




Achsoo 

Aber wiso willst du das machen wenn du oben extra eins einbauen kannst ?


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

Weil oben der Radiator rein soll.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil oben der Radiator rein soll.



Unten ist genug Platz  Sollten sogar 3(!!!) Netzteile rein passen, sofern du unten keine Lüfter verbaust!!
Nur wie soll das den gehen ? Woher willst du den Strom nehmen für das zweite Netzteil ?

LG


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

Das wird hinten durch die Blende gelegt.

Mein Bekannter will ein neues High End System aufbauen. Quad SLI. Basis soll Sockel 2011 werden mit dem neuen Sandy Hexacore. Budget ist nach oben offen. Er will aber alles in ein Gehäuse verbauen und nichts daneben liegen haben.
Es gibt aber nur wenige Gehäuse die den Platz dafür haben. CPU und die 4 Karten sollen Wassergekühlt sein. Ziel ist es 3 Monitore antreiben zu können für 3D Gaming.


----------



## axxo (19. Juni 2011)

Sag mal bist du sehr zufrieden mit dem H60 System bei deinem I7 2600k ? Meinst du das langt oder man sollte sich lieber das H100 holen ?


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du sehr zufrieden mit dem H60 System bei deinem I7 2600k ? Meinst du das langt oder man sollte sich lieber das H100 holen ?




Wer sich ein Elysium kauft sollte auch eine richtige Wakü mit einbauen  Dafür kauft man es sich ja auch das rießen Teil


----------



## Threshold (19. Juni 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Sag mal bist du sehr zufrieden mit dem H60 System bei deinem I7 2600k ? Meinst du das langt oder man sollte sich lieber das H100 holen ?


 
Der H60 reicht mir. der H100 kostet einfach zuviel.
Ich habe aber den Serienlüfter gegen einen anderen ausgetauscht.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der H60 reicht mir. der H100 kostet einfach zuviel.
> Ich habe aber den Serienlüfter gegen einen anderen ausgetauscht.




Hast du vor die das Elysium zu kaufen ?


----------



## axxo (19. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wer sich ein Elysium kauft sollte auch eine richtige Wakü mit einbauen  Dafür kauft man es sich ja auch das rießen Teil



Und wenn man vor hat, der CPU eine dedizierte Kühlung zu verpassen und den Rest(GPU,Chipsatz,Ram) mit einem zweiten Wasser-Kühlkreislauf zu kühlen(eben weil das Elysium so mega viel Platz bietet), ist das H100 eine gute und vor allem nicht all zu teure Lösung.


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hast du vor die das Elysium zu kaufen ?


 
Nein. Ich hatte es in der Auswahl aber das 40 Minuten Video das ich verlinkt habe, hat mich doch sehr abgeschreckt.
Deswegen habe ich das HAF X gekauft. Das perfekte Gehäuse ist das HAF X auch nicht aber beim Elysium stören mich einfach mehr Dinge als beim HAF X.

Aber schlecht ist es nicht und wenn Xigmatek  die Kritiken der User annimmt und es verbessert kann ich meine Gedanken noch mal umschwenken. Wichtig ist mir dass die Festplatten quer verbaut sind. Das ist beim Elysium schon mal nicht der Fall. Finde ich aber deutlich besser auch im Hinblick auf die Kabellegung.


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wichtig ist mir dass die Festplatten quer verbaut sind. Das ist beim Elysium schon mal nicht der Fall. Finde ich aber deutlich besser auch im Hinblick auf die Kabellegung.




So hast du aber auch den Platz um vornen einen "weiteren" 360 Radiator ein zu bauen  Bzw. ich zeige dir die Tage mal etwas  


LG


----------



## Threshold (20. Juni 2011)

Ich benutze ja keinen Radiator.


----------



## streetjumper16 (20. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich benutze ja keinen Radiator.




Ja nur deswegen kauft man sich ja so ein Gehäuse!!!  Hätte ihc keine Wakü, hätte ich mein Midgard behalten


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. Juni 2011)

So endlich ist mein Festplatten-Mod fertig 

Hat mich 2 Stunden gekostet alles so zu machen wie ichs mir im Kopf hatte  Ist nichts großes aber es sieht besser aus finde ich 

Hier ein Bild  Sorry für die Qualli 


Edit: Weis einer vielleicht wo ich ein Stück Plexiglas her bekomme und wie teuer so was ist ? Will den Lüfter weg machen und an die Stelle Plexi mit Heißkleber ran machen!!




LG


----------



## axxo (24. Juni 2011)

Plexiglas gibts zB. bei Caseking, bei Pc-Cooling ist derzeit son Window-Kit für 4,95 im Angebot, das langt für die kleine Fläche.
streetjumper kannst du für mich mal den abstand zwischen Mainboard und Seitenlüfter messen? Ich würde gerne vorerst gerne den Thermalright Silver Arrow verbauen der ist 162,5mm hoch und ich hab keine Ahnung ob der Platz langt.
Von Lüfter bis zum Tray hat man 172mm, denke mal das wird mehr als nur Knapp.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Plexiglas gibts zB. bei Caseking, bei Pc-Cooling ist derzeit son Window-Kit für 4,95 im Angebot, das langt für die kleine Fläche.
> streetjumper kannst du für mich mal den abstand zwischen Mainboard und Seitenlüfter messen? Ich würde gerne vorerst gerne den Thermalright Silver Arrow verbauen der ist 162,5mm hoch und ich hab keine Ahnung ob der Platz langt.
> Von Lüfter bis zum Tray hat man 172mm, denke mal das wird mehr als nur Knapp.




Das wird nichts !!! Vielleicht kürzere abstandshalter hinters Board schrauben! Das bringt vielleicht etwas! Mein Mugen 2 ist ja 158mm hoch!! Der berührt schon den Lüfter an der Seite!!

Danke für die Info wegem Plexi 


LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> So endlich ist mein Festplatten-Mod fertig
> 
> Hat mich 2 Stunden gekostet alles so zu machen wie ichs mir im Kopf hatte  Ist nichts großes aber es sieht besser aus finde ich
> 
> Hier ein Bild  Sorry für die Qualli


 
So wirklich viel kann ich nicht erkennen. Kannst du das besser ausleuchten?


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Hier hab ich mal neue "bessere " Fotos gemacht  Eins noch wie ich mein Rechner jetzt stehen habe was mir doch besser gefällt ^^
Die Rollen sind aber nicht gerade der Hit ! Da hat sich Xigmatek wieder keine Mühe gegeben! Bei den Bohrungen für die Schrauben da nur 3 Schrauben rein gehen und die 4. nicht mehr passt weil die Löcher nicht genau übereinander sitzen!


LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal neue "bessere " Fotos gemacht  Eins noch wie ich mein Rechner jetzt stehen habe was mir doch besser gefällt ^^



Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle das Laufwerk weiter nach oben setzen. Wenn du eine DVD einlegst, musst du dich nicht mehr so bücken wie jetzt. 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Die Rollen sind aber nicht gerade der Hit ! Da hat sich Xigmatek wieder keine Mühe gegeben! Bei den Bohrungen für die Schrauben da nur 3 Schrauben rein gehen und die 4. nicht mehr passt weil die Löcher nicht genau übereinander sitzen!


 
Erinnert an Ikea. 

Zum ersten Bild:
Du benutzt für die Kabel oben das CPU Loch. Das halte ich nicht für gut da es dort keine Gummis gibt, die die Kabel schützen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle das Laufwerk weiter nach oben setzen. Wenn du eine DVD einlegst, musst du dich nicht mehr so bücken wie jetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Das geht wie geschmiert und es muss kein weg  von 5 km nehmen    Die Ränder sind NICHT scharf  Da kannst nixhts dran kaputt machen 

Das mit den Platten hab ihc aber gut hinbekommen


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Hast du ein Bild von den Rollen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hast du ein Bild von den Rollen?




Nur eins wo ich sie nicht am Gehäuse habe!!! Also wo ich sie aufm Schreibtisch habe und das ist auf der Seite wo ich meine ersten Bilder gepostet habe!!!


LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Das Foto kenne ich aber ich dachte halt dass du es etwas besser ablichten könntest.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Foto kenne ich aber ich dachte halt dass du es etwas besser ablichten könntest.




Werde naher nochmal eins machen!!!! 


LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Kannst du denn mal schauen wie viel Platz unter dem Case ist?
Also jetzt deins da du ja die Rollen drunter hast.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kannst du denn mal schauen wie viel Platz unter dem Case ist?
> Also jetzt deins da du ja die Rollen drunter hast.



Es sind ca. 47mm Platz vom Boden bis an die Gehäuseunterseite!!

Also es ist genug Platz 



LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Ja das ist i.O. da kann das Netzteil dann mit dem Lüfter nach unten verbaut werden.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja das ist i.O. da kann das Netzteil dann mit dem Lüfter nach unten verbaut werden.




Habe ich auch gemacht!! Sogar wenn es keine Rollen hat ist da mehr als genug Platz !!

LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Wie viel Platz ist denn ohne Rollen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viel Platz ist denn ohne Rollen?




ca. 32mm ohne Rollen!! 


LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Auf dem Bild sehen die Rollen aber größer aus. Wieso beträgt denn der Unterschied nur 15mm?


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sehen die Rollen aber größer aus. Wieso beträgt denn der Unterschied nur 15mm?



Weil die Rollen hinter die Standfüße bzw. davor angeschraubt werden  So sieht man die auch weniger 

LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Ach so. Ich dachte sie werden anstelle der Füße angeschraubt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Ich dachte sie werden anstelle der Füße angeschraubt.




Nein! Die Füße sind ja sehr groß und schon am Gehäuse dranne! Dahinter/davor werden die Rollen angebracht! Sieht auch sehr stylisch aus 

Achja zu den HDD´s! Das mit dem Modden ist echt schwer gewesen  Man sieht ja eig kein großen Unterschied aber es war eine Qual 


LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Stimmt einen Unterschied hab ich nicht wirklich gesehen. 
Ich wäre immer noch dafür dass die Festplatten quer verbaut werden. Vielleicht bringt Xigmatek demnächst neue Big Tower raus, die das haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stimmt einen Unterschied hab ich nicht wirklich gesehen.
> Ich wäre immer noch dafür dass die Festplatten quer verbaut werden. Vielleicht bringt Xigmatek demnächst neue Big Tower raus, die das haben.




Ja quer ist besser aber solange man die Kabel nicht sieht sieht das auch echt gut aus  Und genau DAS habe ich gemacht 
Habe die Platten umgedreht so das die Kabel nicht mehr zu sehen sind! Dafür musste ich aber die Lüfter auf Abstandshaltern befestigen


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Das habe ich gesehen. Quer verbaut wären die Anschlüsse aber gleich hinten gewesen.
Kein Plan wieso Xigmatek das beim Midgard so macht beim Elysium aber nicht. 
Klar man hat sowieso Platz dafür aber trotzdem wäre es einfach optisch schöner gewesen wenn die Platten quer drin gewesen wären.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das habe ich gesehen. Quer verbaut wären die Anschlüsse aber gleich hinten gewesen.
> Kein Plan wieso Xigmatek das beim Midgard so macht beim Elysium aber nicht.
> Klar man hat sowieso Platz dafür aber trotzdem wäre es einfach optisch schöner gewesen wenn die Platten quer drin gewesen wären.




Ja! Aber Xigmatek wollte einen Tower in dem man vornen richtig viel Platz hat für einen zusätzlichen Radi  
Es wird noch ein Tower geben von der X-Serie !! Ist gleich aufgebaut wie der Elysium, ABER hat die HDD´s Bays an der Seite wie beim Midgard  Da kann ich dich beruhigen ^^
Der wahre Augenschmaus ist das aber nicht!!! Zu verspielt etc.!!


LG


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

ich habe auch gelesen dass da noch 1-2 Tower kommen sollen nur eben nicht wann.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> ich habe auch gelesen dass da noch 1-2 Tower kommen sollen nur eben nicht wann.



http://limages.vr-zone.net/body/12471/zigma001.jpg.png 

Mit gefällt der Tower nicht!!! Da nehm ich die HDD´s Bays von vorne in kauf!!!


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Das Case sieht ja sehr hässlich aus.
Bist du sicher dass das von Xigmatek ist?
So viel Plastik vorne kennt man ja sonst nicht so.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Case sieht ja sehr hässlich aus.
> Bist du sicher dass das von Xigmatek ist?
> So viel Plastik vorne kennt man ja sonst nicht so.



Schau mal auf dem Schildchen und oben vorne am Case 

Ja ich bin von Xigmatek auch nur Schwarze Cases und mit Mesh gewöhnt  Naja da bin ich froh das ich das Elysium habe!! Und wenn die Kabel gesleeved sind braucht man die ja nicht mehr zu verstecken


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Du hast nur noch immer das Problem mit dem zweiten CPU Loch das ja frei liegt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast nur noch immer das Problem mit dem zweiten CPU Loch das ja frei liegt.




Das ist eig kein großes Problem!! Man sieht es ja kaum da hinten alles schwarz ist


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Aber du weißt dass es da ist.
Ist wie mit einer Beule im Auto, die man selbst verursacht hat. Sei sie noch so klein, man weiß dass sie da ist.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber du weißt dass es da ist.
> Ist wie mit einer Beule im Auto, die man selbst verursacht hat. Sei sie noch so klein, man weiß dass sie da ist.




Man hole sich ein Stück Gummi mit ner dicke von ca. 3mm in schwarz und klemmt es in die Öffnung  Schon hast du da keine Öffnung mehr und in das Gummi kannst du auch dein Durchgang schneiden


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Stellt sich die Frage wieso Xigmatek das nicht schon serienmäßig anbietet.


----------



## streetjumper16 (25. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stellt sich die Frage wieso Xigmatek das nicht schon serienmäßig anbietet.



Vielleicht Geldmässig  Aber beim Midgard war das erste ja auch echt ne Hölle und die haben da viel verbessert  

Achja! Hier mal etwas für dihc gemacht auf die schnelle  Ich brauche es nicht aber habe es mal gemacht um zu sehen wie es aussieht


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2011)

Bei den ersten 4 Bildern sehe ich nicht viel. 

Bei dem 5. Bild sieht man, dass du das abgedichtet hast. Sieht gut aus.
Hast du eigentlich irgendwo Kabelverlängerungen für das Netzteil gebraucht?

Und kannst du noch mal die absolute Höhe ausmessen?
Also vom Boden bis zum höchsten Punkt des Gehäuses inklusive Rollen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei den ersten 4 Bildern sehe ich nicht viel.



Ja das ist ja dann gut  Das Loch solltest auch nicht mehr sehen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei dem 5. Bild sieht man, dass du das abgedichtet hast. Sieht gut aus.
> Hast du eigentlich irgendwo Kabelverlängerungen für das Netzteil gebraucht?



Vom AX850 braucht man keine Verlängerungen, ABER ich habe eine benutzt für den ATX 8-Pin!! Aber nur weil bei mir die Stecker vom richtigen Kabel verdreht sind und ich die einfach nicht auf den Anschluss bekomme 
Achja wenn ich dir sage mit was ich das Loch abgedichtet habe musst du bestimmt lachen 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und kannst du noch mal die absolute Höhe ausmessen?
> Also vom Boden bis zum höchsten Punkt des Gehäuses inklusive Rollen.




Kann ich machen, wenn ich mal endlich meinen Metermaß finden würde -.- 


LG


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja das ist ja dann gut  Das Loch solltest auch nicht mehr sehen



Man sieht gar nichts. 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Vom AX850 braucht man keine Verlängerungen, ABER ich habe eine benutzt für den ATX 8-Pin!! Aber nur weil bei mir die Stecker vom richtigen Kabel verdreht sind und ich die einfach nicht auf den Anschluss bekomme
> Achja wenn ich dir sage mit was ich das Loch abgedichtet habe musst du bestimmt lachen



Mit einem Stück Feinstrumpfhose, die du von deiner Freundin geklaut hast.


----------



## watercooled (26. Juni 2011)

Oder mit nem Korken 

Klär uns auf!


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man sieht gar nichts.



Also ich seh da sehr viel!!! Das Board, das ehmalige Loch etc etc.!!!





Threshold schrieb:


> Mit einem Stück Feinstrumpfhose, die du von deiner Freundin geklaut hast.




Mit einer einfachen CD-Hülle  

Einfach ein Loch rein gemacht und diese dann mit Klett hinten befestigt  Das muss aber sehr viel halten da mein ATX Kabel auf liegt und das Ding runter drückt


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Also ich seh da sehr viel!!! Das Board, das ehmalige Loch etc etc.!!!



Viel zu dunkel. Keine Ahnung wie du da was erkennst. 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Mit einer einfachen CD-Hülle
> 
> Einfach ein Loch rein gemacht und diese dann mit Klett hinten befestigt  Das muss aber sehr viel halten da mein ATX Kabel auf liegt und das Ding runter drückt


 
Das geht bestimmt noch professioneller.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Viel zu dunkel. Keine Ahnung wie du da was erkennst.
> 
> 
> 
> Das geht bestimmt noch professioneller.




Ja geht es aber ich habe das jetzt einfach auf die Schnelle gemacht  Werde mir auch noch was anderes überlegen  Vielleicht mit einem Stück einer Autofußmatte oder so 
Hat von euch einer ne Idee ?


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2011)

Frag einfach mal bei Xigmatek nach, was die sich dabei gedacht haben ein Case nur für ein Mainboard zu entwickeln und dann nicht darüber nachdachten, dass man auch ein anderes Mainboard einbauen kann.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag einfach mal bei Xigmatek nach, was die sich dabei gedacht haben ein Case nur für ein Mainboard zu entwickeln und dann nicht darüber nachdachten, dass man auch ein anderes Mainboard einbauen kann.




Die werden das bestimmt ändern!! War beim Midgard auch der Fall!

Aber ich werde mir da was beasteln und dann reicht das!


----------



## Threshold (26. Juni 2011)

Mach doch mal im Caseking Unterforum einen Thread auf und zeige das auf, was beim Elysium negativ ist oder verändert werden könnte. Caseking kann das dann an Xigmatek weiter geben. Die sind sicher an Feedback von den Käufern interessiert.


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juni 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mach doch mal im Caseking Unterforum einen Thread auf und zeige das auf, was beim Elysium negativ ist oder verändert werden könnte. Caseking kann das dann an Xigmatek weiter geben. Die sind sicher an Feedback von den Käufern interessiert.




Ja das werde ich noch machen!! Aber ich überlege gerade wie ich das loch noch verschließen kann außer mit einer CD-Hülle


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. Juni 2011)

Achja den Seitenlüfter lass ich auf jeden Fall drann !!!! 

Ich habe mal gemessen ob das was bringt und JA es bringt etwas  Nähmlich:

Die CPU geht mit Lüfter von 43°C auf 41°C runter!
Die NB jetzt schon von 61°C ohne Lüfter auf 52°C mit Lüfter!
Die SB von 52°C ohne Lüfter auf 45°C mit Lüfter!
GPU1 von 38°C ohne Lüfter auf 36°C mit Lüfter!
GPU2 von 44°C ohne Lüfter auf 40°C mit Lüfter!

Auch wenn es nicht viel ist ist es immerhin was und 10°C kühlere NB trägt dazu bei das es System stabiler läuft 


LG

PS: Sorry für Doppelpost!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (28. Juni 2011)

*Update*

Habe jetzt noch einen Stealth-Mod gebaut  Bei den Meshdingern einfacher als bei jeden anderen 
Sieht echt schick aus 


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)


----------



## Threshold (28. Juni 2011)

Hast du dazu auch ein Bild?


----------



## axxo (29. Juni 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Hier hab ich mal neue "bessere " Fotos gemacht  Eins noch wie ich mein Rechner jetzt stehen habe was mir doch besser gefällt ^^
> Die Rollen sind aber nicht gerade der Hit ! Da hat sich Xigmatek wieder keine Mühe gegeben! Bei den Bohrungen für die Schrauben da nur 3 Schrauben rein gehen und die 4. nicht mehr passt weil die Löcher nicht genau übereinander sitzen!
> 
> 
> LG


 
Sorry wenn man die Rollen exakt gerade montiert passen die 1A, da hatte ich wirklich 0 Probleme mit. Zum Wochenende kommen endlich meine Hardware-Sachen, dann kann ich auch mal paar (sinnvolle) Bilder anfertigen.

Den Seitenlüfter werde ich erstmal durch einen dünneren von Bitfenix ersetzen(gibt da zum Glück ein 200mm Modell das mit den Xigmatech Bohrungen kompatibel ist), dann passt auch der Silver Arrow ohne Probleme.
Außerdem hab ich ja unter dem Prozessor auch noch nen Lüfter sitzen, vielleicht kann ich dann sogar den 200mm komplett weglassen,spätestens wenn ich meine Wasserkühlung einbaue dann kommt der weg.

Was ich super Schwach finde ist das alle 4 Lüfter direkt ohne irgendwelche Maßnahmen gegen Vibration angeschraubt wurden.

Bin mal gespannt ob die ganzen Kabel vom Netzteil lang genug sein werden in diesem gro0en Gehäuse.


----------



## streetjumper16 (29. Juni 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Sorry wenn man die Rollen exakt gerade montiert passen die 1A, da hatte ich wirklich 0 Probleme mit. Zum Wochenende kommen endlich meine Hardware-Sachen, dann kann ich auch mal paar (sinnvolle) Bilder anfertigen.
> 
> Den Seitenlüfter werde ich erstmal durch einen dünneren von Bitfenix ersetzen(gibt da zum Glück ein 200mm Modell das mit den Xigmatech Bohrungen kompatibel ist), dann passt auch der Silver Arrow ohne Probleme.
> Außerdem hab ich ja unter dem Prozessor auch noch nen Lüfter sitzen, vielleicht kann ich dann sogar den 200mm komplett weglassen,spätestens wenn ich meine Wasserkühlung einbaue dann kommt der weg.
> ...




Bei mir haben die Rollen NICHT exakt gepasst! Vielleicht habe ich aber einfach nur ein Montagsmodell bekommen -.- 

Der Seitenlüfter verdekct zwar die Hardware, aber er hat auch Vorteile wie niedrigere Temps!! Also vom AX850 sind die Kabel lang genug  Wie es bei anderen ausschaut kann ich aber nicht sagen!

@ *Threshold

Bilder vom Stealth-Mod werde ich morgen machen 
*


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Juli 2011)

@ all


Ich werde mein Elysium doch wieder zurück schicken!!
Ich habe mir erhofft mit dem Gehäuse meine Wakü einzubauen was bei der Größe auch locker geht  Nur hab ich im Moment Geldprobleme und daher muss die Wakü WIEDER nach hinter verschoben werden 

Aber bevor ich es wieder zurück sende, möchte ich es ein par Tage in den Verkaufsthread stellen und euch somit die gelegenheit geben es zu kaufen wenn ihr es wollt 


LG streetjumper16 (Chris)

Thread bleibt natürlich offen und man kann weiter diskutieren!


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

Du kannst das Gehäuse doch weiter nutzen. Man muss doch nichts zwangsläufig eine WaKü einbauen und das kannst du doch später auch noch machen. Das Gehäuse ist ja groß genug.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Juli 2011)

Habe im Moment Finanzielle Probleme hier und durch das Case gibt es wieder ein par € mehr!

Ein schlechtes Gehäuse ist es ja nicht! 

LG


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Habe im Moment Finanzielle Probleme hier und durch das Case gibt es wieder ein par € mehr!


 
Das ist natürlich was anderes.


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Juli 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich was anderes.



Ja! Musste deswegen auch hier im Forum 2 Leuten bei einem Deal absagen was natürlich echt sch**e ist 

Einemal ein Aquaero 4 den ich für 70€ bekommen hätte und ein Lüfterbundle


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2011)

Das tut mir Leid für dich. Ich hoffe deine finanziellen Engpässe sind nur von kurzer Dauer.


----------



## watercooled (1. Juli 2011)

Schade das du es verkaufen musst! Schönes Case, aber wir können ja trotzdem weiter diskutieren. Bist ja nicht der einzige der das Case hat


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Juli 2011)

Ja das habe ich ja auch geschrieben!

Bzw. bin ich schwer am überlegen ob ich es nicht doch behalte und schau wie ich so über die runden komme! Ich kann mich i-wie nicht davon trennen 
Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Threshold (2. Juli 2011)

Behalte es. Du machst nur Verlust wenn du es verkaufst und wer weiß, vielleicht klappt das ja schneller als du denkst und du bist finanziell übern Berg bevor es eng wird.


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bzw. bin ich schwer am überlegen ob ich es nicht doch behalte und schau wie ich so über die runden komme! Ich kann mich i-wie nicht davon trennen
> Was meint ihr dazu ?



Wir wissen nicht wie schlecht/gut es um deine Finanzen steht, das musst du also selbst entscheiden


----------



## streetjumper16 (2. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mich entschieden es jetzt doch zu behalten


----------



## HAWX (2. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mich entschieden es jetzt doch zu behalten



Sehr gut


----------



## streetjumper16 (3. Juli 2011)

HAWX schrieb:


> Sehr gut




Werde aber noch viele Sachen ändern! z.B. habe ich schon die I/O Panel Kabel entfernt die ich nicht brauche, wie HDD-Dock, e-sata und mic/kopfhörer ausgang 

Edit: Habe jetzt eine sehr gute Lösung gefunden um löcher im Gehäuse etc. zu verdecken  Schwarzes Moosgummi hilft da am besten  Da ich das front-e-sata Kabel entfernt habe so wie die Anschlüsse für den HDD-Dock, wahren dort löcher! Da habe ich einfach von einem alten Mauspad Stücke abgeschnitten und die dann von innen unter die Löcher bzw. in die Löcher rein gedrückt und man kann nicht mehr durch schauen  

Ist jetzt nicht ganz schwarz aber als Notlösung 1A ^^ Werde mir demnächst wenn alles wieder rund läuft mal eine Moosgummiplatte kaufen für ein par Euro und diesmal ganz in Schwarz 

LG


----------



## axxo (6. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade den Thermalright Silver Arrow montiert wird leider echt viel zu Eng mit dem Seitenlüfter, werd ich wohl wirklich ein flacheres Modell nachrüsten.

Ansonsten kann ich noch berichten das mein PC im Moment echt zur Klimaanlage geworden ist, an allen Stellen, wo das Gehäuse noch Öffnungen hat strömt schön kalte Luft raus


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juli 2011)

Wenn du da den Seitenlüfter wechseln willst, berichte mal, welche Lüfter für dich da in Frage kommen und ob man die so einfach tauschen kann. Ein schmalerer Lüfter wäre sicher nicht verkehrt, wenn man hohe Kühler verbauen will.
Auch das Abmessen wäre nicht schlecht, also wie viel Platz du vom Kühler zum Seitenlüfter noch hast und so.


----------



## axxo (7. Juli 2011)

Abgemessen habe ich schon, zwischen Seitenlüfter und jetzt verbautem Kühler/Lüfterkonstrukt is -8mm, also über nen halben cm zu dick leider.

Wenn dann nehme ich einen Bitfenix 200mm, der ist nur halb so Breit und passt laut Artikelbeschreibung exakt in die Xigmatechbohrungen. Vielleicht bau ich aber auch an die Stelle ein Acrylfenster oder so, mal sehen wie die Temperaturen ohne den Lüfter so sind.

Ist halt doof weil jetzt nix mehr direkt auf die NB pustet, die wird bei meinem Board nämlich schnell ziemlich heiss.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Hast du mal einen Link zu dem Lüfter?
Oder kannst du mal bitte ein Foto von der Seitentür machen, wo man Details des Lüfters sehen kann?


----------



## axxo (7. Juli 2011)

Den hier meine ich:
Caseking.de » Lüfter » Über 140mm Lüfter » BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter White LED - black


Bilder geht im Moment nicht da die Kiste schon wieder zerlegt ist, hab mir Austauschware bestellt die kommt erst am Montag an


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Kein schlechter Lüfter. 

Du kannst noch mal was gucken und zwar wie die Festplatten verbaut werden.
Muss man da einen Käfig ausbauen, damit man sie verschrauben kann oder werden sie nur eingeschoben und rasten von selbst ein oder werden sie klassische einfach nur an den Schienen festgeschraubt?
Wie sieht es mit Entkopplung aus?


----------



## axxo (7. Juli 2011)

Die käfige musst du nicht ausbauen, einfach festplatte einschieben und seitlich dann mit Thumbscrews befestigen, anständig entkoppelt ist das auch (gummiringe auf höhe des Gewindes).


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Kannst du, wenn du mal wieder Fotos machen kannst, das genau zeigen?


----------



## axxo (8. Juli 2011)

Was soll ich dir denn da zeigen, schau dir doch die Videoreviews an oder so da sieht man genau wie die Festplatten montiert werden.

Jetzt wo alles montiert ist habe ich festgestellt, das nicht mal mehr Platz für den dünneren Lüfter von Bitfenix ist, der Thermalright Silver Arrow ist einfach zu hoch


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kein schlechter Lüfter.
> 
> Du kannst noch mal was gucken und zwar wie die Festplatten verbaut werden.
> Muss man da einen Käfig ausbauen, damit man sie verschrauben kann oder werden sie nur eingeschoben und rasten von selbst ein oder werden sie klassische einfach nur an den Schienen festgeschraubt?
> Wie sieht es mit Entkopplung aus?




Also du musst bei dem Elysium die Festplattenkäfige (2 wenn nötig) ausbauen (ist aber ne Sache von ein par Sekunden) und dannkannst du die Festplatten in den Käfig schrauben! Dann werden die Käfige wieder eingeschoben und wieder mit den Klammern befestigt 

Also beim Systemstart wenn er alles ladet hör ich meine Festplatten schon, aber danach ist Ruhe  Ich höre dann nichts mehr 


@ axxo

Habe meine Temperaturen mit und ohne Seitenlüfter schon hier in den Thread gepostet  Wollte ja auch erst alles als Sichtfenster machen aber das die Temps so gut mit Lüfter sind hab ihc mir gedacht lass ichs einfach ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2011)

Hmm, das mit den Käfigen ist mir suspekt, hatte auch mal bei Youtube geguckt und da nicht wirklich was befriedigendes gefunden.


----------



## embreak (9. Juli 2011)

Um Festplatten einzubauen muss man nicht die Käfige ausbauen sondern einfach nur die Klammern auf beiden Seiten aufmachen dann hineinschieben und wieder zumachen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

embreak schrieb:


> Um Festplatten einzubauen muss man nicht die Käfige ausbauen sondern einfach nur die Klammern auf beiden Seiten aufmachen dann hineinschieben und wieder zumachen.




Nein eben nicht !! Die Klammern halten nur die Käfige fest und nicht die Platten selbst!!
Die Platten müssen dann mit den dazugehörigen Schrauben fest geschraubt werde! 


Habe selbst ein Elysium also weis ich wovon ich rede


----------



## embreak (10. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Nein eben nicht !! Die Klammern halten nur die Käfige fest und nicht die Platten selbst!!
> Die Platten müssen dann mit den dazugehörigen Schrauben fest geschraubt werde!
> 
> 
> Habe selbst ein Elysium also weis ich wovon ich rede


 

Ich nehme alles zurück, ich hab die Käfige mit den 5,25 Zoll Slots verwechselt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Habe selbst ein Elysium also weis ich wovon ich rede


 
Du hast nicht zufällig ein Bild von den Käfigen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig ein Bild von den Käfigen?




Seite Nr. 6, Post 4 

Da sind 2 Bilder von den Käfigen 



LG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Das ist ja genau beschissen wie beim Cooler Master, in das ich letztens was reingebaut habe, bääh.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist ja genau beschissen wie beim Cooler Master, in das ich letztens was reingebaut habe, bääh.




Ja das mit den Käfigen ist nicht gerade das beste, aber wenn man mal die Festplatten untergebracht hat dann sind sie im PC und bleiben dort auch


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Bei mir eben nicht, ich wechsel die Platten aus, wenn sie voll sind. Das kommt schon ein paar mal vor.
Dann jedes Mal das halbe Gehäuse ausbauen zu müssen ist echt mühselig. 
Daher bin ich auch ein Fan von quer eingebaut, da kann ich die Platten einfach so rausziehen und fertig.
Die sind zwar auch geschraubt, aber eben einzeln, ohne Käfig.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Quanti was speicherst du eigentlich alles das du ständig Platten wechseln musst?


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: User Erfahrungen - Xigmatek Elysium*

Von der Aufteilung her ein geniales Teil wenn man ein SR-2 besitzt ABER von der Optik gefällt es mir überhaupt nicht und muss Quanti wiedersprechen:



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> So gut finde ich das Corsair jetzt auch nicht.
> 
> Ich warte ja auf die neuen Gehäuse, die jetzt nach der Messe kommen.


 
Das Obsidian ist in meinen Augen DAS Case in den letzten Monate/Jahre was Wakü und XXL HW angeht..
hätte es 9-10 Slots sprich 2 Slots höher und 5 cm Tiefer das ganze Case wäre es das Ideale SR-2 Case 

Zu denn MM sorry da kann ich selber 4 Bleche mit Thumbscrews zusammen schrauben und es Case nennen...

MfG


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Quanti was speicherst du eigentlich alles das du ständig Platten wechseln musst?




Ja Quanti das frag ich mich auch  Ich habe jetzt seit 6 Monaten eine 1TB Platte und die ist noch nicht mal voll 

Bzw. kauft man sich eben ne 2 oder 3 TB Platte und dann hat man erstmal ruhe beim Plattenwechsel


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Quanti was speicherst du eigentlich alles das du ständig Platten wechseln musst?



Gewisse Dinge eben. 



Lolm@n schrieb:


> Das Obsidian ist in meinen Augen DAS Case in den letzten Monate/Jahre was Wakü und XXL HW angeht..
> hätte es 9-10 Slots sprich 2 Slots höher und 5 cm Tiefer das ganze Case wäre es das Ideale SR-2 Case


 
Ich hatte es mal Live gesehen und mir hat es einfach nicht zugesagt.
Das Elysium hat mir aber eben auch zu viele Nachteile.
Ich bleibe erst mal bei meinem 600T und schaue, was da in der nächsten Zeit noch kommt. Vielleicht gibts es ja mal ein Elysium Reloaded, welches dann besser ist oder ein Hersteller bringt das ultimative Teil raus.



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ja Quanti das frag ich mich auch  Ich habe jetzt seit 6 Monaten eine 1TB Platte und die ist noch nicht mal voll
> 
> Bzw. kauft man sich eben ne 2 oder 3 TB Platte und dann hat man erstmal ruhe beim Plattenwechsel


 
Ich hab ja alle Sata Ports schon belegt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich hab ja alle Sata Ports schon belegt.




Dann kauf dir ne IDE Platte 

Nee Scherz! Dann kauf dir 2 - 3 3TB Platten und du hast freie Ports + viel Speicher und kannst trotzdem erweitern


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

2TB Platten kommen mir nicht in den Rechner, ich bleibe bei den 1TB Platten.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

Er speichert wohl alles auf 40-64GB SSD's ab xD

Edit: ICh hab ja beim Obsidian geschrieben "in meinen Augen" was heissen soll es ist meine Meinung und ich verstehe auch Leute denen es nicht gefällt....


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Gewisse Dinge eben.  :



Ohooo  Ich dachte du bist Verheiratet 

Und ich hab ne 2TiB Platte und die platzt aus allen Nähten


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Ohooo  Ich dachte du bist Verheiratet



Eben deswegen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> 2TB Platten kommen mir nicht in den Rechner, ich bleibe bei den 1TB Platten.




Wiso den keine 2TB Platten ? Jetzt will ich aber ne Begründung 

@ Lolm@a


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht wegen diesen Datenverlusten die es da mal gab... 

@Quanti: You made my Day


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wiso den keine 2TB Platten ? Jetzt will ich aber ne Begründung



Hatte ich gehabt und die sind beide innerhalb von 3 Monaten abgeraucht, alle Daten weg.
Mit den 1TB Platten habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Raid ftw 

Dann hab ich ja ins schwarze getroffen


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Vielleicht wegen diesen Datenverlusten die es da mal gab...
> 
> @Quanti: You made my Day




Naja da gibt es ja noch diese externen Festplatten die man par USB anschließen kann  Bzw. wenn man sich nicht grade ne billig HDD kauft dann passiert da auch nichts 

@ Quanti
Wiso sollten 2 TB Platten wegrauchen und 1 TB Platten nicht ?


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht weil sie weniger Platter und demnach weniger ahitzeentwicklung haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Raid ftw
> 
> Dann hab ich ja ins schwarze getroffen



Was soll das bringen? Deswegen habe ich ja nicht mehr Speicherplatz?



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Naja da gibt es ja noch diese externen Festplatten die man par USB anschließen kann  Bzw. wenn man sich nicht grade ne billig HDD kauft dann passiert da auch nichts



Deswegen habe ich die USB 3 Dockingstation gekauft, da kann ich dann die Platten anschließen, die ich ausgetauscht habe.
Aber ich will eben schnell darauf zugreifen können und deshalb bleiben die solange drin, bis sie voll sind.
Und nein, die Platten sind schon gut. 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> @ Quanti
> Wiso sollten 2 TB Platten wegrauchen und 1 TB Platten nicht ?



Frag den Hersteller.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie weniger Platter und demnach weniger ahitzeentwicklung haben



Deswegen sollte man sich kein Billigteil kaufen  Ein Kolege hat auch 2 3TB Platten und der hat seit 4 Monaten keine Probleme damit


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Welche sind das denn?


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll das bringen? Deswegen habe ich ja nicht mehr Speicherplatz?



Aber du hast keinen Datenverlust


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Ich hab aber weniger Speicherplatz und das ist das Problem und wer sagt, dass ich keinen Datenverlust habe?
Schon mal Raid mit dem Intel Chipsatz gemacht?


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Ist nen Argument


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Welche sind das denn?



3TB SEAGATE/MAXTOR Barracuda XT (ST33000651AS) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Dier hier sind es 

Bzw. hat das Elysium auch ein HDD-Dock


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hatte ich gehabt und die sind beide innerhalb von 3 Monaten abgeraucht, alle Daten weg.
> Mit den 1TB Platten habe ich keine Probleme.


 
Also ich habe 4 WD's 2TB (RE4) und die laufen 24/7 seit nem halben Jahr ohne eine die abgeraucht ist....
Hingegen sind mir schon 2 Seagate 1TB Platten abgeraucht und dort lag es wohl einfach daran das es keine hochstehenden Platten waren (die normalen Seagate 7200)....

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> 3TB SEAGATE/MAXTOR Barracuda XT (ST33000651AS) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de
> 
> Dier hier sind es



Meine waren von WD, da die Samung auch probleme mit 2TB hatten, daher hab ich dann WD gekauft, war eine Pleite. 



streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bzw. hat das Elysium auch ein HDD-Dock



Weiß ich, noch ein Sata Port vom Brett weg.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mit nen paar Extra SATA Ports über PCI Slot?


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Weiß ich, noch ein Sata Port vom Brett weg.




Aber Plattentausch ohne Probleme und du kannst sie dir in der Schublade lagern


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Meine waren von WD, da die Samung auch probleme mit 2TB hatten, daher hab ich dann WD gekauft, war eine Pleite.


 
Ich will ja nicht angeben aber schau bitte mal was eine normale WD kostet und was ne WD RE4 (ich hab die 7200er Version) die kostet nicht mehr weil 24/7 drauf steht sondern weil sie besser Verarbeitet und sicherer ist wobei für den Alltagsrechner ist sie fast überdimensioniert   (klick!)

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Ich habe die Daten aber lieber sehr lange am Rechner und muss daher nicht ständig auf externe Platten zugreifen. Das ist einfach bequemer, wieso die Sata Ports nicht nutzen, die das Brett bietet?

Und wir sind schon recht weit vom Thema entfernt, wenn ich mir das hier so anschaue.


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Stimmt 

Also back to topic


----------



## andisaw (10. Juli 2011)

Was ist groß, schwarz und wiegt ca. 35 kg?

Richtig ... ein Xigmatek Elysium mit 4 Radiatoren 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht weil es notwendig währe! Enfach, weil es möglich ist 

10 Lüfter verbaut und trotzdem ist er der leiseste Rechner, den ich je aufgebaut habe.

Mein kleines Monster


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

Wow da sieht man was das Elysium an Platz bietet


----------



## watercooled (10. Juli 2011)

Was für ne Pumpe und was für'n Durchfluss? Ich seh nur 3 Radis


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Sehr, sehr geil.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Juli 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Was für ne Pumpe und was für'n Durchfluss? Ich seh nur 3 Radis




Vornen drinne ist auch einer verbaut  Deswegen auch die 2 Lüfter auserhalb vom Case


----------



## andisaw (10. Juli 2011)

Eheim HPPS+  verpackt in Schalldämmatten .. die war das Einzigste, bis gestern, was noch zu hören war  nun ist er so schön leise 

Richtig .. in der Front ist noch ein 240ger  .. da ist auch das einzigste was ich moden musste .... ein wenig von einer Blende weggesägt


----------



## Tolive (10. Juli 2011)

andisaw schrieb:


> Was ist groß, schwarz und wiegt ca. 35 kg?
> 
> Richtig ... ein Xigmatek Elysium mit 4 Radiatoren
> 
> ...


 
Welches Lüftergitter benutzt du? Den:

FF121B - Fan-Grill - 120 mm: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Wenn ja wie ist es so?


----------



## andisaw (10. Juli 2011)

ja das sind die ... aber nur in der front ... wollte erst sone dualblende von watercool ranmachen, aber die passte irgendwi nicht so gut (farblich) .. die dinger sind zwar nur aus plaste aber sehen da besser für aus


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

Ist das das standardmäßige pinkige AT Wässerchen?

Wenn ja freu dich auf die Ablagerungen im AGB 
Bei mir hatte es nach 1 Monat bereits Ablagerungen, und da nahm ich es nur als übergang...

MfG


----------



## andisaw (10. Juli 2011)

ich kenne diese ablagerungen  ist eigentlich nur ein überbleibsel aus einem system von vor 2 jahren ... das zeug bekommt man nicht so schenll wieder raus und alles neukaufen wollte ich mir auch nicht mehr ... da schaut ja auch niemand rein  nur ich sehe das dann wenn ich mal wieder mein bastelzwang bekomme


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Kann man das nicht mit einer Flüssigkeit reinigen, oder so?


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man das nicht mit einer Flüssigkeit reinigen, oder so?


 
Sehr schwer ohne das das Plexi angegriffen wird 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Tja, dann mal einen Behälter aus Kristallglas nehmen.


----------



## andisaw (10. Juli 2011)

ist net so einfach .. das zeugs kann man ja dann nicht einfach so in den ausgus kippen ... ist sondermüll ... desshalb lass ich es lieber drin ... kann damit ganz gut leben ... auch wenn mir blau lieber gewesen währe


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Tja, blaue Ablagen FTW.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

AC Doubleprotect FTW das macht keine Ablagerungen ^^

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Öfters mal wechseln auch nicht.


----------



## Lolm@n (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Öfters mal wechseln auch nicht.


 
naja wenn man alle 2 Wochen wechseln müsste wäre das nicht ganz Sinngemäss 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn alle zwei Wochen der Behälter voll Ablagerungen ist, hat man definitiv die falsche Flüssigkeit genommen.


----------



## axxo (14. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mittlerweile ne Idee was die große Aussparung im Tray angeht, nachdem ich das Case von Andisaw gesehen habe. Ich werde mal versuchen eine SSD samt Einbaurahmen vor die Öffnung zu setzen, schaut bestimmt gut aus und ist auch noch praktisch. Sobalds fertig ist stell ich mal Bilder rein, bin seit 2 Wochen am Hardware hin und herschicken und heute siehts endlich mal so aus als ist mein System nun komplett und fehlerfrei


----------



## Craiph (14. Juli 2011)

Was ich bisher so gesehen und gelesen habe dürfte das case ja perfekt für eine Wakü sein und ich bin sowieso auf der suche nach einem neuen, großen 
Werds mir wahrscheinlich auch anschaffen .


----------



## andisaw (14. Juli 2011)

kannst nix verkehrt machen ... ohne große modifikationen so viele radis unterzubringen ist ein traum  gibt sicher noch ein zwei andere Cub's die das bieten, aber die kosten ja auch mehr als das doppelte 

bin ich mal gespannt wie du das mit der ssd hinbekommst ... vielleicht mache ich ja meine auch noch vorne ran  und dann noch mit ner LED anleuchten


----------



## axxo (20. Juli 2011)

Heute kam der SSD-Halter den ich mir bestellt habe leider ist der aber viel zu groß und auch noch unlackiert (da muß schon was dunkles hin), also bestell ich mir da nochmal nen anderen, vielleicht ist ja auch ein passender bei meiner neuen SSD dabei die morgen ankommt. Das schöne ist die LED von der SSD strahlt dann noch mal schön leicht grünes Licht nach unten, wird bestimmt gut aussehen. 

Für die Aktion muss ich leider alles komplett rausbauen da ich 2 Löcher bohren muss und kein Bock auf Metallspäne auf meinem Mainboard habe, sobalds fertig ist gibts Bilder.


----------



## streetjumper16 (22. Juli 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Heute kam der SSD-Halter den ich mir bestellt habe leider ist der aber viel zu groß und auch noch unlackiert (da muß schon was dunkles hin), also bestell ich mir da nochmal nen anderen, vielleicht ist ja auch ein passender bei meiner neuen SSD dabei die morgen ankommt. Das schöne ist die LED von der SSD strahlt dann noch mal schön leicht grünes Licht nach unten, wird bestimmt gut aussehen.
> 
> Für die Aktion muss ich leider alles komplett rausbauen da ich 2 Löcher bohren muss und kein Bock auf Metallspäne auf meinem Mainboard habe, sobalds fertig ist gibts Bilder.




Freu mich drauf 


Bzw. Ein par Metallspäne auf dem Mainboard ist nicht so schlimm! Haste halt schöne Blitzefekte


----------



## Craiph (22. Juli 2011)

Weiß vielleicht jemand wie viel Platz zwischen Mainboard und Deckel für einen Radiator ist, nicht dass der bei mir zum Schluss nicht reinpasst 
Danke schonmal


----------



## andisaw (22. Juli 2011)

oben sind es ca. 105 - 108 mm 
unden haste noch 20 mm mehr zur verfügung

mann kann auch oben die lüfter auf das gehäuse montieren und drunter dann zum beispiel 3 lüfterrahmen dadran dann den radi hängen ... macht dann noch mal 20 mm mehr abstand oben


----------



## Craiph (22. Juli 2011)

Dankeschön!


----------



## Zaucher (22. Juli 2011)

Ich hab starkes Intresse an dem Gehäuse, da 2 Netzteile Platz haben. Allerdings sieht es auf den Bildern so aus, als wäre nicht wirklich viel Platz zwischen oberer Mainboardkante und einem eingebauten Netzteil. Kann mir das irgendwer bestätigen, oder ist das nicht der Fall?


----------



## andisaw (23. Juli 2011)

doch ... das geht schon ... netzteile sind unter 9 cm hoch ... oben sind fast 11 cm platz


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

na dann steht das Gehäuse schon mal fest


----------



## andisaw (23. Juli 2011)

na dann .. willkommen im club


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juli 2011)

Geiles Gehäuse auch wenn man keine Wakü einbauen will 

Der Airflow ist mit 9 (10) Lüftern einfach der Hammer!


----------



## Zaucher (23. Juli 2011)

Ich finde den Preis einfach ansprechend im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern, die bei solch einer Größe gleich mal 400€ wollen.
Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, ob es einem Supercomputer würdig ist


----------



## andisaw (23. Juli 2011)

mit dem neuen speedfan 4.44 kann man die lüfter auch nach einen grafen steuern ... man sagt speedfan einfach, bei welcher temperatur, welche geschwindigkeit am lüfter anliegen soll ... so werden meine oberen lüfter unter 40° CPU temperatur ausgeschaltet, die unteren, wenn die CPU unter 35° fällt ... sollte die CPU über 60° gehen, werden alle hochgeregelt


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juli 2011)

andisaw schrieb:


> mit dem neuen speedfan 4.44 kann man die lüfter auch nach einen grafen steuern ... man sagt speedfan einfach, bei welcher temperatur, welche geschwindigkeit am lüfter anliegen soll ... so werden meine oberen lüfter unter 40° CPU temperatur ausgeschaltet, die unteren, wenn die CPU unter 35° fällt ... sollte die CPU über 60° gehen, werden alle hochgeregelt




Leider will sich bei mir an meinem Board nichts über Speedfan steuern lassen 
Aber mal schauen wie es beim Nachfolger ausschaut!


----------



## andisaw (23. Juli 2011)

kan ich mir garnet vorstellen ... hast du auch die einstellungen unter benutzerdefiniert gemacht, wo man die lüftersteuerung des chips (den richtigen auswählen) auf manuel umstellen muss?


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juli 2011)

andisaw schrieb:


> kan ich mir garnet vorstellen ... hast du auch die einstellungen unter benutzerdefiniert gemacht, wo man die lüftersteuerung des chips (den richtigen auswählen) auf manuel umstellen muss?




Jop! Alles schon ausprobiert  Fehler vom Board leider!


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Juli 2011)

Dann hast du immerhin ein Grund, auf das Crosshair 5 zu wechseln.


----------



## streetjumper16 (23. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann hast du immerhin ein Grund, auf das Crosshair 5 zu wechseln.




Das stimmt auch wieder 

Aber erstmal abwarten


----------



## HaraldM (7. August 2011)

Hi,
Ich habe mir das Elysium in der gedämmten Version bei Caseking bestellt. Jetzt suche ich einen leisen Kühler, der da reinpasst (i7 920) und der mir etwas übertaktung erlaubt.
Was für einen empfehlt ihr mir? 

Danke euch


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

Da kannst du den Macho nehmen.
Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

Man sollte bedenken das der Kühler nicht höher als der Mugen II sein sollte da er sinst nicht rein passt wegens des Seitenlüfters


----------



## axxo (7. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Man sollte bedenken das der Kühler nicht höher als der Mugen II sein sollte da er sinst nicht rein passt wegens des Seitenlüfters


 

Der 200mm Seitenlüfter passt hervorragend in den Boden oder Deckel des Gehäuses, da an der Seite macht der eh wenig Sinn, passt nämlich dann so gut wie kein anständiger CPU Kühler mehr.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. August 2011)

Der Lüfter ist auch meiner Meinung nach sehr überflüssig. Lieber ein komplettes Sichtfenster, wirkt einfach besser.
Ich hoffe, dass Xigmatek das Case noch mal überarbeitet und mit einer neuen Revision die Bugs entfernt.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Der 200mm Seitenlüfter passt hervorragend in den Boden oder Deckel des Gehäuses, da an der Seite macht der eh wenig Sinn, passt nämlich dann so gut wie kein anständiger CPU Kühler mehr.




Wie bitte willst du den Seitenlüfter in den Boden bzw. in den Deckel setzen 
Da gehen 120er und 140er rein aber keine 200er! Gibt auhc keine Löcher dafür und passen tut er auch nicht den da shba ihc schon getestet! 

Und der Seitenlüfter macht Sinn! Der hat meine Grafikkarten um mehr als 10 Grad kühler gemacht ohne das man ihn hörte!
Naja habe mein Elysium aber sowiso wieder verkauft, da kein Verwendungszweck mehr und zu groß für mich Ich mag lieber das kleine  Midgard


----------



## axxo (7. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie bitte willst du den Seitenlüfter in den Boden bzw. in den Deckel setzen



Heut ist echt sowas wie Tag der ungläubigen Besserwisser hier im Forum ist ja echt furchtbar

Weiss ja nicht wie du das getestet hast....

Logisch passt der rein, wollte ich erst auch nicht glauben aber er passt ! Der Lüfter hat nämlich nicht auf allen Seiten 200mm durchmesser, der ist doch an den Seiten abgeflacht und passt deswegen ohne Probleme in den Deckel oder Boden! Und Löcher um den zu befestigen sind sowohl im Boden als auch im Deckel ja wohl zu genüge.

Leider hab ich keine bessere Kamera zur Hand musst dir das halt bissle heller stellen um was zu erkennen!!

http://img263.imageshack.us/img263/3299/img0009arv.jpg

Wenn ich ausgeschlafen habe schnapp ich mir mal ne gescheite Kamera.


----------



## streetjumper16 (7. August 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Heut ist echt sowas wie Tag der ungläubigen Besserwisser hier im Forum ist ja echt furchtbar
> 
> Weiss ja nicht wie du das getestet hast....
> 
> ...





Wiso den besserwissen 
Das war ne Frage weil ich das nicht richtig getestet habe und beim betrachten der Lüfter mir zu groß vorgekommen ist!

Seinen Platz an der Seite macht er aber auch gut


----------



## axxo (7. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wiso den besserwissen



In dem Moment wo du sagst "das geht aber nicht, hab ich ja selbst ausprobiert" ist das nunmal ein Besserwissen.

Aber sollte auch kein Angriff sein und nun ist ja alles gut


----------



## L3stat (19. August 2011)

Mein Elysium liegt schon bei mir daheim,übermorgen wird es dann ausgepackt und die Hardware reinverfrachtetBin auf die Temps gespannt hatte vorher leichte Probleme mit dem Platz im Gehäuse


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. August 2011)

Platzprobleme wirst du garantiert nicht mehr haben.


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Platzprobleme wirst du garantiert nicht mehr haben.




Ouu ja


----------



## L3stat (19. August 2011)

Das will ich meinenBin nur am hoffen,dass der Seitenlüfter nicht mit meinem Genesis zusammenstößt,obwohl es sowieso eventuell sinnvoller wäre den einfach in den Boden oder Deckel zu verbannen?!


----------



## streetjumper16 (19. August 2011)

L3stat schrieb:


> Das will ich meinenBin nur am hoffen,dass der Seitenlüfter nicht mit meinem Genesis zusammenstößt,obwohl es sowieso eventuell sinnvoller wäre den einfach in den Boden oder Deckel zu verbannen?!


 

Bei CF/SLI ist er sinnvoll an der Seite!!!

Beim Mugen 2 wurde es schon etwas eng!!


LG


----------



## L3stat (19. August 2011)

Habe nur eine Asus EAH 6950 DCII drin.Ich schau es mir einfach mal an,denke aber im Boden wäre er sowieso besser aufgehoben,werde einfach mal testen was besser klappt.
LG


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. August 2011)

L3stat schrieb:


> Habe nur eine Asus EAH 6950 DCII drin.Ich schau es mir einfach mal an,denke aber im Boden wäre er sowieso besser aufgehoben,werde einfach mal testen was besser klappt.
> LG




An der Seite kühlt er halt auch deine NB, SB, GPU mit


----------



## L3stat (21. August 2011)

NB und GPU werden vom Genesis ja schon ganz gut mitgekühlt


----------



## Diablo74 (21. August 2011)

Hab mit viel Glück eines mit Sichtfenster bekommen ! Und Ich muss sagen ein Raumwunder , eine richtige Spielwiese ! Für diesen Preis derzeit die meiste Wakü möglichkeit. Oben im Deckel ist Platz für 3 140mm Lüfter oder Radiator ,ich hab eine H 70 eingebaut und die sieht aus als wär da ein 80mm Lüfter verbaut es ist einfach riesig ! Hatte kein Problem mit Seitendeckel abnehmen oder wieder montieren so wie es von manchen usern beschrieben wird, Das Innenleben ist Hochwertig und gut Durchdacht ! Hier mal ein Foto , die Verkabelung ist noch zu verbessern aber mal ein einblick was an Platz vorhanden ist !
Und Bitte Xigmatek erwähnt es doch in einer etwas besseren Anleitung was an Wakü möglich ist Danke!


----------



## streetjumper16 (21. August 2011)

Diablo74 schrieb:


> Hab mit viel Glück eines mit Sichtfenster bekommen ! Und Ich muss sagen ein Raumwunder , eine richtige Spielwiese ! Für diesen Preis derzeit die meiste Wakü möglichkeit. Oben im Deckel ist Platz für 3 140mm Lüfter oder Radiator ,ich hab eine H 70 eingebaut und die sieht aus als wär da ein 80mm Lüfter verbaut es ist einfach riesig ! Hatte kein Problem mit Seitendeckel abnehmen oder wieder montieren so wie es von manchen usern beschrieben wird, Das Innenleben ist Hochwertig und gut Durchdacht ! Hier mal ein Foto , die Verkabelung ist noch zu verbessern aber mal ein einblick was an Platz vorhanden ist !
> Und Bitte Xigmatek erwähnt es doch in einer etwas besseren Anleitung was an Wakü möglich ist Danke!




Joa das Case ist der Hammer 
Aber habe meins wegen Platzmängel verkauft!


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Aber habe meins wegen Platzmängel verkauft!


 
Wieso, passte das Hamsterrad nicht mehr mit rein?


----------



## Craiph (23. August 2011)

Ich meine etwas von einer zweiten Revision gehört zu haben, bei der auch der zweite Mainboardtray mit so einem Gummidings (wie sie in den Löchern fürs Kabelmanagment sind) verschlossen ist. Außerdem war noch von irgendeinem Hot- Swap- Teil die Rede. Weiß einer von euch etwas dazu?


----------



## 4711 (23. August 2011)

Ein Link zu einem Nachbarforum:

ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Xigmatek Elysium

Da kannst du direkt per Mail bei einem Xigmateker nachfragen.

Seit ich es das erste mal gesehen habe, geht mir das Teil nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. 
Ich brauche es zwar nicht wirklich, ich will es aber haben .


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. August 2011)

Kannst du mal nachfragen, ob sie auch den Anschluss der USB 3 Ports verändern?
Also weg von USB A Steckern und hin zum internen Anschluss.


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. August 2011)

4711 schrieb:


> Ein Link zu einem Nachbarforum:
> 
> ForumBase - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - Xigmatek Elysium
> 
> ...




Bei diesen ganzen neuerungen würde ich es mir klatt wieder kaufen 
Hot-Swap hört sich gut an! Das mit dem loch hat mich jetzt nicht so gestört!

@ Quanti

Kauf dir einfach von Lian Li ein Adapter


----------



## Craiph (24. August 2011)

Danke für die Antwort, ursprünglich hatte ich mir das Elysium ja schon bestellt, ist nur leider bis heute nicht angekommen ... Naja so hatte das Warten wenigstens einen Sinn


----------



## streetjumper16 (24. August 2011)

Craiph schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort, ursprünglich hatte ich mir das Elysium ja schon bestellt, ist nur leider bis heute nicht angekommen ... Naja so hatte das Warten wenigstens einen Sinn




Genau aus den ganzen Mängel wurde es deshalb nicht weiter produziert und erst verbessert


----------



## 4711 (24. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kannst du mal nachfragen, ob sie auch den Anschluss der USB 3 Ports verändern?
> Also weg von USB A Steckern und hin zum internen Anschluss.


 
Kann ich machen, dauert aber noch ein bisschen, da für mich das Thema Gehäusewechsel erst im Herbst in Frage kommt. 

Bei meinem Z68 extrem 4, ist ein 3,5 Zoll USB 3 Panel mit internem Anschluss beim Board dabei, ich könnte die derzeitige Lösung von Xigmatek am Elysium, so wie sie ist, zumindest so benutzen, dass die hinteren Anschlüsse nicht blockiert werden und der Umweg von außen nach innen weg fällt. Bei einem derart großen Case, mit den Anschlüssen von außen wieder in das Gehäuse zurück zugehen, ist in meinen Augen eine absolutes no go.

Die Lösung erlaubt auch eine 2,5" SSD unter zubringen. Diese Möglichkeit eröffnet mir auch, auf das gerade noch in meinem Preisrahmen liegende Lian Li PC-A70FB, zu schielen, ohne auf einen Front seitigen USB 3 Anschluss verzichten zu müssen.


----------



## thx2079 (25. August 2011)

Leider ist  der Tower  Standardmäßig nicht für 420 Radiatoren gemacht  wie beworben  ,man muss etwas herum basteln bevor man das rein bekommt. Ansonsten ist das ein Super Gehäuse mit viel Platz.


----------



## Craiph (26. August 2011)

thx2079 schrieb:


> Leider ist  der Tower  Standardmäßig nicht für 420 Radiatoren gemacht  wie beworben  ,man muss etwas herum basteln bevor man das rein bekommt. Ansonsten ist das ein Super Gehäuse mit viel Platz.


Ich dachte oben wäre Platz für 3* 140mm Lüfter 
Wie auch immer: Heute krieg ich endlich mein Elysium


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. August 2011)

Craiph schrieb:


> Ich dachte oben wäre Platz für 3* 140mm Lüfter
> Wie auch immer: Heute krieg ich endlich mein Elysium





Dann viel Spaß  Echt ein tolles Case 
Ja ich fang langsam an es zu vermissen 

Ja oben sollten eigentlich 3x 140mm rein passen! Aber i-wie ist das komisch denn wenn ich da 120mm Lüfter rein schraube, sitzen die zusammen ohne Platz zwischen drin! Wie sollen da dann 140mm Lüfter rein passen


----------



## Hellraiser0404 (26. August 2011)

Weiß man schon ob es demnächst einen Refresh gibt? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist etwas geplant aber weiß man schon konkreteres?
Ich stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung, ob ich mir das Case für meine Wakü kaufe oder nicht. Aber wenn der Refresh schon abzusehen ist, kann ich damit auch noch warten.



			
				thx2079 schrieb:
			
		

> Leider ist  der Tower  Standardmäßig nicht für 420 Radiatoren gemacht  wie beworben  ,man muss etwas herum basteln bevor man das rein bekommt. Ansonsten ist das ein Super Gehäuse mit viel Platz.



Wie meinst du das? Ist es nicht möglich ohne Modifikationen am Case selbst den Radi unterzubringen? Ich plane nämlich gerade mir genau aus diesem Grund das Case zu holen. Könntest du das genauer beschreiben, was da das Problem ist? Evlt auch Bilder? 

Mfg
Hellraiser


----------



## thx2079 (26. August 2011)

Hallo, aus diesem Grund habe ich mir das Ding auch gekauft, weil in der Beschreibung steht geeignet für 420 Radiatoren ihnen.

360 Radi passt einwandfrei .

Problem ist der oberer Netzteil halter, ich musste das nach aussen drücken um den 420 -er rein zubekommen.

Habe heute mail von der Xigmatek bekommen "[FONT=&quot]Sehr geehrter Herr ...  Wir werden in 2 Wochen eine neue Version launchen, der auf jeden Fall passen sollte... warte nur noch auf die Info aus TW..."[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] MIt freundlichen Gruß

[/FONT]


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]


----------



## streetjumper16 (26. August 2011)

thx2079 schrieb:


> Hallo, aus diesem Grund habe ich mir das Ding auch gekauft, weil in der Beschreibung steht geeignet für 420 Radiatoren ihnen.
> 
> 360 Radi passt einwandfrei .
> 
> Problem ist der oberer Netzteil halter, ich musste das nach aussen drücken um den 420 -er rein zubekommen.





Schreibe das doch Xigmatek  Wenn sie schon dabei sind das Case zu verbessern, dann können sie das gleich mit verbessern


----------



## Jarafi (27. August 2011)

Wenn jemand eine Review lesen möchte , würd mich freuen wenn der ein oder andere mal reinschaut.

Xigmatek Elysium

Ansonsten bin ich auch auf die Revision zwei gespannt.


----------



## Hellraiser0404 (27. August 2011)

Ah sehr schön, dann warte ich auf jeden Fall auf die neue Revision  Ich muss eh noch auf das nächste Gehalt warten um die Wakü und das Case zu finanzieren.

Mfg
Hellraiser


----------



## Alex.Z (29. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Bei CF/SLI ist er sinnvoll an der Seite!!!
> 
> Beim Mugen 2 wurde es schon etwas eng!!
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann / muss *leider bestätigen*, dass der Seitenlüfter mit meinem Genesis kollidiert, da der Lüfter zu hoch sitzt. Werde aus diesem Grund auf ein HAF X umsteigen und danach mein Elysium bei Ebay einstellen.

Sofern es ein Refresh geben wird, wäre es eine Idee für Xigmatek dem Lüfter im Seitenteil eine Art überstehende Hutze zu spendieren, damit die innere Seite des Lüfters bündig mit der Seitenwand ist - dann gibt es auch keine Platzprobleme.


----------



## L3stat (30. August 2011)

Habe auch den Genesis und den Seitenlüfter schlicht und ergreifend in den Boden verbaut.
Und finde das Elysium wirklich spitze!


----------



## Research (9. September 2011)

Hallo,
hat schon jemand versucht einen Phobya Xtreme 200 einzubauen?
Phobya Xtreme 200 bei idealo.de

Das müsste in der linken Seitenwand möglich sein.

Somit wäre das Problem der 420er Radiatoren die nicht in den Deckel passen gelöst und man hätte mit 360er (43,2 cm²) zu 200er (40 cm²) nur 3,2 cm² "verloren". (Um nicht die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse durch den Radiator zu saugen.)
Wenn man aber alle Plätze für Radiatoren ausbeuten würde, ohne Großartig zu modifizieren (z.B. sägen), was ist bei voller HDD Bestückung, 2 Laufwerken, eine flache Pumpe im ausgeschlachteten DVD Laufwerk, 2 Bay AGB und Aquaero 5 möglich?
Es bleiben noch 6 5,25" Schächte übrig.

Meiner Rechnung nach wären das:
1x 420
1x280
1x200
1x140
+XXXXX Front

Was wurde den bisher ohne großen Umfang in die Front verbaut?
Ich weiß das andisaw einen in seiner hat. 
Aber welche und warum sind die Lüfter vor der Front?
Warum nicht innen?
Reicht der Platz für die HDDs + Radiatoren + vorinstallierte 120er nicht? Ist das überhaupt von Xigmatek so vorgesehen?

Hat schon einmal jemand versucht die ungenutzten 5,25" Schächte für Radiatoren zu nutzen?
Was würde man da hinein bekommen?

Grüße


----------



## 4711 (9. September 2011)

Es gibt im ovcerclock.net einen Elysium Club. Dort kann man einige interessante Ansätze für Luft- und Wasserkühlung in allen erdenklichen Lagen betrachten.
Der Thread ist lang aber nicht langweilig. Das eigentliche Potential des Gehäuses - gibt eben fast nichts, was bei dem Ding nicht geht - kommt da auch gut rüber.


----------



## axxo (17. September 2011)

Ich hab mein Gehäuse nun fast fertig (muss nur noch die Lüfterkabel und die einzelnen Kabel für HDD/Powerled sleeven),sobald ich endlich mal eine anständige Kamera in den Händen habe gibts bilder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2011)

Jop, das wäre sehr cool.


----------



## Alex.Z (19. September 2011)

In einem bekannten Internetauktionshaus ist (m)eines jetzt ab einem Euro drin... Nur so als Tipp, falls jemand noch ein günstiges Gehäuse sucht...


----------



## Hellraiser0404 (20. September 2011)

Hi,

gibts denn nun schon Neuigkeiten über den Refresh? Würd es mir nämlich gerne kaufen, nur wäre es blöd wenn 1 Woche später der Refresh kommt.

Mfg
Hellraiser


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. September 2011)

Alex.Z schrieb:


> In einem bekannten Internetauktionshaus ist (m)eines jetzt ab einem Euro drin... Nur so als Tipp, falls jemand noch ein günstiges Gehäuse sucht...


 
Warum willst du es denn los werden?


----------



## 4711 (21. September 2011)

Alex.Z schrieb:


> Ich kann / muss *leider bestätigen*, dass der Seitenlüfter mit meinem Genesis kollidiert, da der Lüfter zu hoch sitzt. Werde aus diesem Grund auf ein HAF X umsteigen und danach mein Elysium bei Ebay einstellen.
> 
> Sofern es ein Refresh geben wird, wäre es eine Idee für Xigmatek dem Lüfter im Seitenteil eine Art überstehende Hutze zu spendieren, damit die innere Seite des Lüfters bündig mit der Seitenwand ist - dann gibt es auch keine Platzprobleme.


 

Schreibt er hier. In der Bucht als Zusatz, dass das Gehäuse ihm an sich zu groß ist.

Das kann ich irgendwie auch nach vollziehen, knapp 70 cm Gehäusetiefe, finde ich auch mächtig gewaltig.
Trotzdem, das Ding steht nach wie vor auf der will ich haben Liste.

Leider handelt es sich hier um die völlig schwatte Version. Inzwischen habe ich mir das total über gesehen, schade.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Ich finde es auch nicht schlecht, aber ich würde doch eher das Refresh abwarten, da das aktuelle einfach zu viele Bugs hat. Besser wäre es auch, wenn es ein Seitenteil komplett mit Sichtfenster gibt, ohne Lüfter.


----------



## 4711 (21. September 2011)

Da scheiden sich die Geister. Ich bevorzuge eine vollkommen geschlossene Seitenwand ohne Lüfter Gedöns und dem total überkommenen Mesh Zeugs. Einfach ein Gehäuse welches der ATX Bauform entspricht und allein durch Größe und Gewicht Ruhe, Gediegenheit und gute Kühlung verspricht. Mir hat es die fensterlose Version mit den silbernen Alustreifen angetan, das finde ich optisch genial. Da noch den sinnfreien Lüfter samt Mesheinsatz aus der Seitenwand gepflückt, sauber ein Stück Blech eingepasst und den Lüfter mit einem Pollenfilter in den Boden verbannt, das wär's.

Wenn du ein großes Sichtfenster möchtest, dann entferne doch das Lüftergeraffel samt dem Fenster und verbaue ein Plexiglas in entsprechender Größe. Die originalen Halteclips sollen sowieso eher zweifelhafter Natur sein.

Die Revision muss für mich nicht zwingend sein. Wenn der Preis stimmt, wird gebastelt. Perfekt gibt es sowieso nicht, nicht mal bei Lian Li. Allerdings scheue ich mich, bei deutlich mehr als hundert Öcken, noch viel herum zu frickeln. Es handelt sich schließlich nur um ein Gehäuse und in dem steckt dem Wortsinn gemäß, auch ein bisschen hausen drin .


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. September 2011)

Ich hab ja keine Lust selbst zu bauen, lieber geben ich Geld aus und kriege das so fertig geliefert, doch die Gehäuse sind halt alle nicht perfekt.
Auch stört mich, dass das Elysium kein USB 3 Kompaktstecker hat, sondern USB A Stecker, hoffentlich ändern sie das beim Refresh.
Das Loch vom zweiten CPU Sockel soll ja per Gummi geschlossen werden, was schon mal OK ist.
Dann würde ich es begrüßen, wenn die Festplatten quer statt längs eingebaut werden, das Gehäuse ist ja breit genug, denn sonst ist das zuviel Fummelarbeit mit Ausbauen des HDD Käfigs und so.


----------



## 4711 (22. September 2011)

Du sagst es, perfekt gibt es nicht. Man kommt also nicht umhin, ein weitest gehend passendes Case zu kaufen, um es mit minimalem Aufwand personalisieren zu können. 

Leider schweigt sich Xigmatek auf der Homepage aus und behält die Revisionen für sich. Kein Hinweis auf das versprochene Zubehör, keiner zu den Gummigrommits im Mainboardtray oder die überarbeiteten Rollen oder deren Bohrungen im Boden des Gehäuses, auch kein Hinweis auf zusätzliche Staubfilter. Meiner Meinung nach, verschenken sie mit dieser Art der Vermarktung viel Potential beim Abverkauf. 

Das sich bei der Festplattenmontage im Elysium etwas ändert, glaube ich nicht. Sehe andererseits auch kein Problem darin, den dafür vorgesehenen Käfig vom Lüfter zu trennen und diesen dann quer hinter den Laufwerksschächten zu verbauen. Die riesige Größe dieses Gehäuses, setzt ja faktisch kaum Grenzen beim Einbau der Hardware nach eigenem Gusto.


----------



## axxo (28. September 2011)

Ist hier vielleicht jemand der mein geschlossenes Seitenteil gegen die Plexiglasversion tauschen möchte?


----------



## axxo (30. September 2011)

So, ich baue meinen Elysium nun auch endlich auf Wasserkühlung um, 3 Radiatoren habe ich schon, wahrscheinlich werde ich aber auch insgesamt 4 Stück verbauen, einfach nur, weil sowieso genug Platz vorhanden ist


----------



## streetjumper16 (30. September 2011)

Geiles Case 

Nur hatte die Release Version einfach zu viele Bugs


----------



## axxo (30. September 2011)

Kann man so oder so sehen, ist ja klar das man erst dann Verbesserungen vornehmen kann, sobald es Feedback von genügend Leuten gibt, die das Teil auch Tatsächlich benutzen. Ich habe bisher noch nicht ein Problem mit dem Gehäuse gehabt bzw. ausser das die 3,5" Laufwerke nicht zur Seite zeigen keinerlei Beanstandungen (und selbst das ist nicht wirklich eine).

Übrigens, ich suche noch immer ein Seitenteil mit Plexi, also falls jemand tauschen mag einfach melden!!


----------



## streetjumper16 (1. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Kann man so oder so sehen, ist ja klar das man erst dann Verbesserungen vornehmen kann, sobald es Feedback von genügend Leuten gibt, die das Teil auch Tatsächlich benutzen. Ich habe bisher noch nicht ein Problem mit dem Gehäuse gehabt bzw. ausser das die 3,5" Laufwerke nicht zur Seite zeigen keinerlei Beanstandungen (und selbst das ist nicht wirklich eine).
> 
> Übrigens, ich suche noch immer ein Seitenteil mit Plexi, also falls jemand tauschen mag einfach melden!!




Ja aus diesem Grund habe ich auch mein Elysium wieder verkauft!!!
Für mihc waren es leider zu viele Bugs, aber sollte es mich noch ein Mal überzeugen können, dann würde ihc es mir vielleicht noch mal kaufen


----------



## 4711 (1. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Gehäuse nun fast fertig (muss nur noch die Lüfterkabel und die einzelnen Kabel für HDD/Powerled sleeven),sobald ich endlich mal eine anständige Kamera in den Händen habe gibts bilder.


 
Apropos, hast du immer noch keine anständige Kamera?


----------



## axxo (6. Oktober 2011)

Doch die habe ich jetzt (besser gesagt ein K800i Handy aber die Bilder gehen schon man kann Dinge deutlich besser erkennen als mit der Kamera vorher),aber das Gehäuse ist im Moment fast leer . 
Heute kam mein 420er Phobya Radi. Hat einer von euch so einen schon mal oben im Deckel vom Gehäuse verbaut? Mir kommt das nämlich ziemlich Eng vor, genauso wie die Sache mit dem Netzteil unten und daneben meinen 240er Phobya Radi, für die Pumpe wirds dann leider mehr als nur Eng. Was Optimal passt ist der 120er Radi an der Gehäuse Rückseite. Insgesamt wird es eine 720er Fläche 

Vielleicht bau ich den 420er in die Front und verschraube den Festplattenkäfig seitwärts im Boden, dann hätte ich auch genug Platz für die Eheim Pumpe.


----------



## 4711 (6. Oktober 2011)

Bin zwar passionierter Luftkühler, schaue mir jedoch ab und an mal Wasserkühlungen an, obwohl ich mir wahrscheinlich doch niemals eine zu legen werde.

Der 420er von Phobya dürfte im Deckel mit seinen Maßen von 532x125x60mm, von der Länge her nicht passen. Es gibt einen Versuch im Netz, bei dem bereits ein 463 mm Radiator für Probleme sorgte. Falls es interessiert, hier der Link.
Habe auch schon einen senkrecht im Laufwerksschacht verbauten Radiator gesehen, finde den entsprechenden Link jedoch gerade nicht.

Fotos interessieren jedoch immer, die sagen mehr als tausend Worte.


----------



## axxo (6. Oktober 2011)

Der 420er Phobya passt oben schon rein, allerdings nur mit den Anschlüssen zur Gehäusefront hin und eben nur mit Lüftern auf einer Seite, mit Push/pull wirds sehr eng(oder man muss dünnere Lüfter nehmen als die Standart 25mm breiten). Wenn man komplett keine Laufwerke verbaut passt der auch Senkrecht in die Front. Und im Boden würde er auch mit einem Push/Pull Setup passen.

Was nur 100% nicht geht ist Netzteil + 240er Radiator es sei denn man lässt die Kabel komplett ab 

Edit: Das Review ist ziemlich aufschlussreich, ich hab genau die gleichen Probleme, z.B. muss man die vorderen Plastiknasen für die Abdeckung oben abknipsen, somit funktioniert leider dann auch die Verriegelung komplett gar nicht mehr.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An dem Bild sieht man wie eng das alles wird, ein 140er an der Rückseite würde das Ganze z.B. noch knapper machen. Die Verteilerplatine für die Lüfter muss ich leider auch umsetzen, die hätte ich eigentlich gerne genau an dieser Stelle gelassen.


----------



## axxo (7. Oktober 2011)

SEHR WICHTIG: Auf keinen Fall die ganzen Verstrebungen in der Gehäusefront entfernen (zumindest niemals alle gleichzeitig!!!), das Gehäuse hat sich bei mir nun komplett verzogen die ganzen 5,25" Schächte sind nun schief .


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> SEHR WICHTIG: Auf keinen Fall die ganzen Verstrebungen in der Gehäusefront entfernen (zumindest niemals alle gleichzeitig!!!), das Gehäuse hat sich bei mir nun komplett verzogen die ganzen 5,25" Schächte sind nun schief .




Oha das ist echt mies!
Was für Verstrebungen meinst du genau ?


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

Die 3x verschraubten hinten und 2x vernietet vorne oben und unten. Wenn man oben die Nieten aufbohrt und die anderen Streben dabei demontiert sind oder die HDD Käfige nicht eingeschoben sind kann sich das Ganze verziehen, habs mittlerweile aber wieder gerichtet, Wasser läuft nun auch schon die Temperaturen sind ok. Ich warte jetzt noch auf paar 45° und 90° Anschlüsse damit ich besser verschlauchen kann sowie noch ein paar Beleuchtungsgadgets und dann mach ich Bilder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Das würde ich einfach mal reklamieren und das Gehäuse umtauschen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde ich einfach mal reklamieren und das Gehäuse umtauschen.




Ob das ein Grund ist !?

Das Gehäuse wurde ja nicht um sonst mit Nieten versehen!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Und?
Umtauschen und gut, das Gehäuse hat sich verzogen, sollte doch als Grund reichen.
Wieso es sich verzogen hat, ist ja nicht das Problem des Users sondern das von Xigmatek.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und?
> Umtauschen und gut, das Gehäuse hat sich verzogen, sollte doch als Grund reichen.
> Wieso es sich verzogen hat, ist ja nicht das Problem des Users sondern das von Xigmatek.





Nieten sind nicht um sonst da! Wenn es gewollt ist das man es auseinander nehmen kann hätten sie sicherlich Schrauben genommen!
Und da es keine sind, bin im am zweifeln das sie es umtauschen, da es Eigenverschulden ist das es sich verzogen hat!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Oktober 2011)

Keine Ahnung, wie er das so gemacht und wieso, aber bevor ich das Gehäuse wegschmeiße, versuche ich es umzutauschen.


----------



## streetjumper16 (8. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, wie er das so gemacht und wieso, aber bevor ich das Gehäuse wegschmeiße, versuche ich es umzutauschen.




Ja das sowiso!
Erst schauen das man es wieder hin bekommt, dann versuchen umzutauschen!


----------



## 4711 (8. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Die 3x verschraubten hinten und 2x vernietet vorne oben und unten. Wenn man oben die Nieten aufbohrt und die anderen Streben dabei demontiert sind oder die HDD Käfige nicht eingeschoben sind kann sich das Ganze verziehen, habs mittlerweile aber wieder gerichtet, Wasser läuft nun auch schon die Temperaturen sind ok. Ich warte jetzt noch auf paar 45° und 90° Anschlüsse damit ich besser verschlauchen kann sowie noch ein paar Beleuchtungsgadgets und dann mach ich Bilder.


 
Ah, jetzt verstehe ich, weshalb sich das Gehäuse verzogen hat. Schön aber, dass du es wieder hin bekommen hast.

Das man die Halteclips des oberen Lüftungsgitter am hinteren Ende entfernen muss um einen entsprechend großen Radiator zu installieren, ist sehr ärgerlich. Was ich bisher in den Foren gelesen habe, soll es sich lediglich um ein paar Millimeter handeln. So etwas sollte sich doch ab Werk verändern lassen. Da verstehe ich Xigmatek nicht. Schließlich wird mit der Möglichkeit geworben, auch große Kühler verbauen zu können, zumal das Case ein wahres Monster ist.

Auf die Fotos bin ich gespannt.


----------



## axxo (8. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das würde ich einfach mal reklamieren und das Gehäuse umtauschen.


 
Wenn ich genietete Querstreben rausnehme (die ja zum Stabilisieren da sind) ist es ja wohl klar, das das kein Konstruktionsfehler ist, sondern meine eigene Schuld.

Ich hab das hier auch nur gepostet damit nicht noch jemand den gleichen Fehler macht.

Sind wie in dem Review schon gesagt überall immer nur ein paar Millimeter aber eben genau die sind entscheident.

Und damit zu werben, das ein 420er oben rein passt, ist eben nicht richtig, bzw. sollte man die Einschränkungen mit angeben (also ohne Push/Pull, Stromverteilerplatine oben muss versetzt werden etc.).


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde ja mal auf das Refresh warten!
Vielleicht würde ich es ja wieder kaufen  Bin mal gespannt was geändert wird!


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Wenn ich genietete Querstreben rausnehme (die ja zum Stabilisieren da sind) ist es ja wohl klar, das das kein Konstruktionsfehler ist, sondern meine eigene Schuld.
> 
> Ich hab das hier auch nur gepostet damit nicht noch jemand den gleichen Fehler macht.


 
Und wieso hast du das gemacht?


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du das gemacht?




Um den Radiator vielleicht unter zu bringen


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du das gemacht?


 
Damit ich meinen Dual Bay AGB in den oberen beiden 5,25" Slots unterbringen kann und ohne rausziehen nachfüllen kann.


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Damit ich meinen Dual Bay AGB in den oberen beiden 5,25" Slots unterbringen kann und ohne rausziehen nachfüllen kann.




Oder das


----------



## Zaucher (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Gehäuse.
Wo bring ich denn überall Radiatoren unter? Wenn ich 2 Netzteile verbaue, sieht es ja oben schon schlecht aus.
Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

Zaucher schrieb:


> Ich habe mal eine Frage zu dem Gehäuse.
> Wo bring ich denn überall Radiatoren unter? Wenn ich 2 Netzteile verbaue, sieht es ja oben schon schlecht aus.
> Kann mir da jemand weiter helfen?





Unten passt ein 240er rein mit NT und ohne passt ein 360er rein!
Oben das gleiche! 
Hinten kannst du einen 140er rein setzen und vorne mit Batellei auch einen 240er/360er


----------



## axxo (9. Oktober 2011)

Unten passt kein 240er mit Netzteil rein! Zumindest müsste man dann die Kabel des Netzteils so knicken, das der Rechner nicht mehr angeht, ich hab das selbst mit einem Modu 87+ und einem Phobya G-Changer 240 diese Woche passiert, es passt nicht!

Und wenn hinten ein 140er sitzt wird es mit dem Netzteil oben oder einem Radi oben ziemlich eng, leider viel zu viele "wenn" und "aber" bei dem Gehäuse...


----------



## streetjumper16 (9. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Unten passt kein 240er mit Netzteil rein! Zumindest müsste man dann die Kabel des Netzteils so knicken, das der Rechner nicht mehr angeht, ich hab das selbst mit einem Modu 87+ und einem Phobya G-Changer 240 diese Woche passiert, es passt nicht!
> 
> Und wenn hinten ein 140er sitzt wird es mit dem Netzteil oben oder einem Radi oben ziemlich eng, leider viel zu viele "wenn" und "aber" bei dem Gehäuse...




Ich habe einen unten rein bekommen  Dafür musste ich aber den unteren HDD Käfig entfernen ^^


----------



## axxo (10. Oktober 2011)

Na super und genau da wo die HDD Käfige unten sitzen hat dieses Gehäuse doch gar kein Lochgitter mehr wo luft durch kommt, da nutzt dir doch dann die verdeckte Radiatorfläche weniger, da gehört der Radiator ja nicht mehr hin.Das wäre eben wieder so ein Kompromiss, von denen ich ja die ganze Zeit rede, so richtig reibungslos passt nämlich leider fast gar nichts mehr, wenn man Radiatoren verbauen möchte.

Mir geht es um den Teil im Boden, wo auch extra Lochblech ist um einen Radiator zu verbauen, da passt nunmal entweder ein Netzteil + 140er Radi oder eben nur ein Radiator.


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Na super und genau da wo die HDD Käfige unten sitzen hat dieses Gehäuse doch gar kein Lochgitter mehr wo luft durch kommt, da nutzt dir doch dann die verdeckte Radiatorfläche weniger, da gehört der Radiator ja nicht mehr hin.Das wäre eben wieder so ein Kompromiss, von denen ich ja die ganze Zeit rede, so richtig reibungslos passt nämlich leider fast gar nichts mehr, wenn man Radiatoren verbauen möchte.
> 
> Mir geht es um den Teil im Boden, wo auch extra Lochblech ist um einen Radiator zu verbauen, da passt nunmal entweder ein Netzteil + 140er Radi oder eben nur ein Radiator.




So löcher lassen sich schnell bohren  Oder du stellst den Radi auf Abstandshalter ^^


----------



## axxo (10. Oktober 2011)

Das ist aber kein "passt rein", wenn ich hinterher Löcher bohren muss oder sonstwas, darauf will ich ja eben hinaus.
In meinen 2er Golf hat damals auch ein 3 Liter Motor gepasst nachdem die komplette Kiste umgebaut war, trotzdem hat VW damit aber nicht geworben


----------



## streetjumper16 (10. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein "passt rein", wenn ich hinterher Löcher bohren muss oder sonstwas, darauf will ich ja eben hinaus.
> In meinen 2er Golf hat damals auch ein 3 Liter Motor gepasst nachdem die komplette Kiste umgebaut war, trotzdem hat VW damit aber nicht geworben




Ja aber er passt ja rein  Na ja ohne Mod halt nicht aber  OK


----------



## 4711 (11. Oktober 2011)

axxo schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein "passt rein", wenn ich hinterher Löcher bohren muss oder sonstwas, darauf will ich ja eben hinaus.
> In meinen 2er Golf hat damals auch ein 3 Liter Motor gepasst nachdem die komplette Kiste umgebaut war, trotzdem hat VW damit aber nicht geworben


 

Ich kann deinen Ärger verstehen. Das Case wird mit allem möglichen beworben. Es bereitet aber unter dem Strich, wenn man das Versprochene in Anspruch nehmen will, trotz seiner opulenten Größe, viele Probleme.

Ich kann die Politik von Xigmatek da nicht verstehen. Schon das sich die Rollen in der ersten Version nicht frei schwenken ließen, war ein Witz und das man die Halteclips des oberen Abdeckgitters beim Verbau eines großen Radiators, wegen fehlender drei Millimeter entfernen muss, ist halt auch einer. Das sind Fehler die einem Bastler beim modden passieren können, nicht aber einer Werksmannschaft bei einer finalen Version für den Verkauf. 

Schade, dass der Start bei einem Case mit erheblichem Potential ohne Not verbockt wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Oktober 2011)

Da stellt sich die Frage, ob Xigmatek das Teil auch mal mit verbauter Hardware getestet hat, scheinbar nicht.


----------



## axxo (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja, leider nicht. Ich hab endlich alle 3 Radiatoren am Laufen und muss dazu sagen, hätte ich gewusst das es mit soviel Bastelei und nachträglichem Anpassen verbunden ist, hätte ich mir ein etwas kleineres Gehäuse geholt und dort die Radiatoren rein gesetzt. Plug&Play Wasserkühlung verbauen geht dort absolut nicht. Ich mach jetzt noch den ganzen Beleuchtungsquatsch und danach dann ein paar Bilder.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja, klingt gut, dann freue ich mich auf deine Bilder.


----------



## axxo (14. Oktober 2011)

Hier ist mal eins von der Front, ich muss mir ne gescheite Kamera holen, hab gestern versucht die UV Beleuchtung abzulichten das sieht man hinterher auf dem Bild leider erst gar nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zaucher (14. Oktober 2011)

Ich hab es mir jetzt auch mal geholt. Den Platz werd ich auf jeden Fall brauchen. Mal schauen ob es meine Erwartungen erfüllt.


----------



## axxo (14. Oktober 2011)

Sag mal hast du eigentlich noch Pumpen von deinem vorherigen Projekt über?


----------



## Zaucher (14. Oktober 2011)

yep....schau einfach mal in meinen VKT


----------



## axxo (25. November 2011)

Das Windowseitenteil fürs Elysium ist ab heute endlich einzeln lieferbar bei Caseking, leider viel zu teuer 

Caseking.de » Modding » Gehäuse-Modding » Seitenteile » Xigmatek Elysium Window Side Panel - black


----------



## 4711 (25. November 2011)

Verstehe den Sinn von diesem Teil überhaupt nicht. Das Gehäuse gab es doch bereits von Anfang an mit Window im linken Seitenteil.
Verständlich wäre für mich, ein Seitenteil mit Fenster - *ohne* - diesen Mesheinsatz gewesen, um einen uneingeschränkten Blick in das Innere zu ermöglichen. 

Habe eigentlich auf sinnvolles Zubehör gewartet, z.B. ein vernünftiges Filter für das Seitenteil oder die Möglichkeit das Ding zu verschließen, für den Fall,  dass man sich des Querulanten an dieser Stelle entledigen möchte.

Eh die auspennen, hat man sich halt wie so oft, bereits selbst beholfen.


----------



## axxo (25. November 2011)

Naja für mich ist es nützlich, hab zwischenzeitlich auf Wasserkühlung umgebaut und würde gerne ab und an ins Gehäuse schauen können und brauch nun deswegen das andere Seitenteil. Falls jemand tauschen möchte bitte per PN melden!!


----------



## 4711 (25. November 2011)

Da würde ich eher das Seitenteil selbst mit einem Fenster versehen, um danach auch tatsächlich hinein schauen zu können, als die 35 Taler plus Versand, für diesen eingeschränkten Blick (worauf eigentlich?), zu latzen .


----------



## Research (28. März 2012)

So, habe es ausprobiert der Phobya 200er Extreme Radiator passt in die linke Seitenwand.


----------



## 4711 (29. März 2012)

Schön. Gibt es noch Bilder?


----------



## Matriach (24. Februar 2015)

Falls der Thread noch aktuell ist, ich habe mir vor kurzem auch ein Elysium gegönnt.
Auch in der heutigen Zeig gefällt mir das Case noch ausgesprochen Gut.
Mittlerweile kann man sich das ja schon mit sämtlichen Zubehör bestellen, z.B. mit Seiten-Window ...
Bilder liefere ich gerne nach falls Interesse besteht.
Ich bin noch ein wenig am hin und her Basteln, schließlich soll alles am Schluss bestens Aussehen und sich entsprechend präsentieren.

Verbaut habe ich jetzt in das Xigamtek Elysium:
2x BitFenix Spectre PRO 200mm Lüfter blaue LED - schwarz ( 2x Obere Wand )
3x BitFenix Spectre PRO 140mm Lüfter blaue LED - schwarz ( 2x Front, 1x Heck )
1x BitFenix Spectre PRO 120mm Lüfter blaue LED - schwarz (Hinter CPU, Seitenwand )
2x Blaue LED-Leiste ( 1x obere Wand & 1x untere Wand )
1x EKL Alpenföhn Dual Broken 2 ( CPU Kühler )
1x GeForce GTX 770 ( Wird demnächst gegen 970 GTX Gigabyte getauscht )
1x Thermaltake SmartM 850W ( 80 Plus Bronze )
1x Intel Core i5 4570 ( Haswell ) 
1x Samsung SSD 120 GB
2x WD 4 TB
1x Lüftersteuerung ( Noch nicht verbaut, wird noch geliefert. )
1x Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3 1150 Sockel


Grüße,

Matze


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2015)

Bilder sind immer gerne gesehen. 
Und ist der USB 3 Anschluss inzwischen als 19Pin Stecker ausgelegt?


----------



## Matriach (3. März 2015)

Ja das ist ein 19 Pin Stecker war anscheinend mal anders!?
Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gehäuse.

Vorteile die mir aufgefallen sind:
1. Sehr viel Platz im Gehäuse, Grafikkartenlängen sind absolut kein Problem mehr, man kann sich bei der Größe vollkommen spielen wie man will, das Gehäuse lässt in Punkte Größe keine Wünsche offen.
2. Kein unnötiges fummeln, das verbauen von Teilen verläuft angenehm und problemlos.
3. Viele Gehäuselüfter oder Radiatoren kann man verbauen ohne dabei Kompromisse eingehen zu müssen.
4. Man kann das NT oben oder unten verbauen und ist damit weitaus flexibler. (Oder man verbaut sich direkt gleich zwei Stück)
5. Beim Kabelmanagement stehen einem sehr viele Öffnungen zur Verfügung, alle Öffnungen sind mit Gummis verdeckt was das ganze ein wenig einfacher und schicker macht. 
6. Für seine Größe und Möglichkeiten ist das Gehäuse mit knapp 17Kilo nicht unbedingt schwerer wie andere heutige Big-Gehäuse.
7. Man kann einen 120mm Lüfter hinter dem Mainbord verbauen also in der Seitenwand, gerade beim OC mit LuKü eine erleichternde und praktische Sache.
8. Das Gehäuse wird immer mit vier vorinstallierten Lüftern mit weißen LED's geliefert. (1x 230mm linke Seitenwand, 2x 120mm Vorderseite, 1x 140mm Rückseite)
9. Für die gebotene Leistung ein absolutes erschwingliches Gehäuse was mit 169,90 Euro zur Buche schlägt.
10. Die Verdeckung der Vorderseite ist sehr leicht ein oder aus steckbar dadurch kommt man sehr gut und sehr schnell an die SSD/HDD/ODD's ran.

Nachteile die mir aufgefallen sind:
1. Festplatten sind nicht zur Seite zu verbauen sondern nur nach hinten gerichtet, das macht das Kabelmanagement ein wenig schwieriger.
2. Im oberen Slot des Gehäuses lassen sich durch die Kabel nur schwer HDD/SSD/ODD's verbauen, daher fällt der Slot meiner Meinung eher weg. (Statt der 12 also 11)
3. Durch die Größe und Länge des Gehäuses unterschätzt man schnell die langen Kabelwege, insbesondere bei normalen bis kleineres ATX Mainboards. (Man sollte also immer Reserve zu Hause haben)
4. Ein normales Netzteil fliegt ein wenig im Gehäuse sofern man es unten verbaut weil die Standnoppen etwas zu weit versetzt sind. (Wahrscheinlich für die ganz langen NT's gedacht)
5. Kabelmanagement ist meiner Meinung nach nur eingeschränkt möglich da man viele und weite Wege hat kommt es vor dass das ein oder andere Kabel im Gehäuse quasi fliegend steht.
6. Die Seitenwände sind relativ lang, dadurch bedarf es ein wenig Übung diese wieder gekonnt und schnell in das Gehäuse zu schieben bzw. diese wieder zu verschließen.
7. Der 230 mm Lüfter an der linken Seitenwand (von vorne betrachtet) ist nur mit einem kleinerem CPU-Kühler zu betreiben, alles was bis zu 165 mm Bauhöhe besitzt kollidiert mit dem Lüfter. 

Abschließend noch ein paar Bilder von meiner aktuellen Baustelle. (Vieles ist noch in Arbeit z.B. will ich noch alle Kabel so Gut wie möglich verstecken & Sleeven)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Threshold (3. März 2015)

Matriach schrieb:


> Ja das ist ein 19 Pin Stecker war anscheinend mal anders!?



Ja. bei der ersten Revision musstest du die USb 3 Stecker vom Case noch hinten durchziehen und ans Panel des Mainboards anschließen, da sie nur einen USB A Strecker hatten. 19 Pin gab es damals noch nicht.


----------

